# La fine del FPF. Ecco perchè è fallito.



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.

Ecco l'articolo completo


----------



## GP7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo



Ed ora come si giustificheranno i nostri eroi?


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ed ora come si giustificheranno i nostri eroi?



Non si giustificheranno,adesso i nostri il fainancial fer plei lo chiamano crescita sostenibile da quando il City ha sfanculato tutto il castello al Tas.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non si giustificheranno,adesso i nostri il fainancial fer plei lo chiamano crescita sostenibile da quando il City ha sfanculato tutto il castello al Tas.



Siano benedetti City e PSG.

Adesso vogliono vedere la faccia di Saitama quando il City (speriamo che accada) prenderà Messi


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo




Si sa che a difendere questo sistema son rimasti Agnelli e i dirigenti dei club più ricchi. Gli unici dirigenti di squadre di seconda fascia che lo invocano e lo difendono sono Gazidis e Barluscaroni. E ovviamente i seguaci dell'Associazione Commercialisti Milan.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siano benedetti City e PSG.
> 
> Adesso vogliono vedere la faccia di Saitama quando il City (speriamo che accada) prenderà Messi



Anche se il City prende Messi,i nostri non cambieranno ne discorsi ne modi di operare purtroppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo


La proprietà non può investire per kolpa del fainanscial fer blei brutto e kattivo! Se spendi ti skualifikano!1!1!


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo



Come spiegare a un bambino di due anni perchè il fpf non può esistere nel mondo reale.

Mettiamo il caso che Riina e Provenzano allestiscano un sistema mafioso con regole interne e organizzino tutta la 'famigghiiia'.
Fin quando nessuno parla e tutti stanno al 'gioco' lo stato parallelo tra loro può anche funzionare.
Funziona la vita quotidiana come funziona la 'giustizia'.

Ma se un bel giorno un Buscetta si alza e va dal vero stato a mostrare le loro regole interne allora l'impero decade dalle fondamenta.
Decade nelle regole e nella 'giustizia'.


La vera debolezza del fpf sta nel voler poggiare le fondamenta su regole che vanno contro l'economia , contro il libero mercato e ,oserei dire, contro la democrazia.

Poi , chiudo con una riflessione per placare sul nascere gli animi dei sostenitori del fpf come garante dell'equilibrio sul campo : il real di ronaldo, figo, raul , beckam, roberto carlos, zidane , owen , ecc (faccio fatica a ricordarli tutti ) di champions ne ha vinta 1.
Hanno vinto una champions contro la juve nel 1997 ma non avevano questi campioni e una nel 1999 ma avevano una squadra normale.
Ci sarebbe forse giusto quella del 2001 contro il leverkusen quando avevano in squadra zidane e non esisteva il fpf.

Dopo la nascita invece del fpf e del 'sistema' chiuso il real ha vinto 4 champions in 5 anni.

Perchè fin quando qualcuno spende c'è sempre qualcuno che incassa(potrei citare pure il chelsea di Abramovich) ma il vero sistema è quello che consente alle big di vivere di rendita e alle altre di non poter investire.


Lo sport lo si tutela solo col tetto agli ingaggi.
Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come spiegare a un bambino di due anni perchè il fpf non può esistere nel mondo reale.
> 
> Mettiamo il caso che Riina e Provenzano allestiscano un sistema mafioso con regole interne e organizzino tutta la 'famigghiiia'.
> Fin quando nessuno parla e tutti stanno al 'gioco' lo stato parallelo tra loro può anche funzionare.
> ...


Infatti il FFP era un sistema finalizzato a permettere alle squadre come Real, Barcellona, Juventus, Bayern di mantenere il loro status quo, visto che si sentivano minacciate dai vari Chelsea, City, PSG. 
Un sistema equo è un sistema che permette anche ad altre società di potersi rinforzare, di poter crescere, senza la spada di damocle della UEFA che viene a sindacare su ciò che hai speso.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo



Incredibile la quantità di contraddizioni che un articolo delirante così posto presenta.

L'obbligo dell'autosostentamento finanziario, per altro non certo imposto dal FPF ma dalle più logiche regole civili, commerciali e giuridiche, è esattamente il motivo per cui anche in regime di crisi globale il sistema calcio può reggere senza reali contraccolpi.

Chiaro che ci vogliono degli adattamenti in base alla situazione sociale ed alla contingenza sopravvenuta, ma ovviamente quelli sono tutti di rafforzamento del meccanismo che è l'unica speranza per salvaguardare merito ed anche dormienti come il Milan.
Ed è proprio grazie al meccanismo del FPF che si può intervenire a livello globale salvaguardando le gestioni finanziarie.

L'articolo confonde la necessità di adattare il FPF, per esempio con l'accorpamento di più stagioni sotto "virus" ai fini dei calcoli di bilancio e con la sospensione delle sanzioni, col fallimento del FPF.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti il FFP era un sistema finalizzato a permettere alle squadre come Real, Barcellona, Juventus, Bayern di mantenere il loro status quo, visto che si sentivano minacciate dai vari Chelsea, City, PSG.
> Un sistema equo è un sistema che permette anche ad altre società di potersi rinforzare, di poter crescere, senza la spada di damocle della UEFA che viene a sindacare su ciò che hai speso.



E vorrei ben vedere se l'uomo più ricco del mondo volesse comprare il benfica per farlo tornare ai fasti di eusebio se deve arrivare la uefa per mettergli dei paletti su come spendere.
Ma si può sentire una roba del genere???
Un imprenditore in genere parte sempre investendo per poi regolarizzare eventualmente i bilanci, il fpf invece impone una crescita decennale con investimenti rapportati alle entrate.

Dai signori, è follia allo stato puro.

Assurdo ci sia gente che difende tale squallore.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Incredibile la quantità di contraddizioni che un articolo delirante così posto presenta.
> 
> L'obbligo dell'autosostentamento finanziario, per altro non certo imposto dal FPF ma dalle più logiche regole civili, commerciali e giuridiche, è esattamente il motivo per cui anche in regime di crisi globale il sistema calcio può reggere senza reali contraccolpi.
> 
> ...



L'emergenza virus invece sta portando a galla una delle più grandi magagne del giochino calcio ai tempi del fpf : chi ha una proprietà vera e all'antica alle spalle , tipo il milan, è in una situazione migliore rispetto a chi vive di 'sistema'.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti il FFP era un sistema finalizzato a permettere alle squadre come Real, Barcellona, Juventus, Bayern di mantenere il loro status quo, visto che si sentivano minacciate dai vari Chelsea, City, PSG.
> Un sistema equo è un sistema che permette anche ad altre società di potersi rinforzare, di poter crescere, senza la spada di damocle della UEFA che viene a sindacare su ciò che hai speso.



Che poi mi chiedo quale status quo dovesse mantenere la latrina torinese,quello di squadra che non vince in Europa da 25 anni e si considera un top club?Il ***** di platini ci provò a creare i presupposti per rendere la loro vita più facile inventando questa vaccata quando all'orizzonte c'era la loro risalita,ma ad oggi possono contare scudetti farlocchi e milioni sperperati.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La proprietà non può investire per kolpa del fainanscial fer blei brutto e kattivo! Se spendi ti skualifikano!1!1!



Il "finto FPF" come lo chiamate voi ci ha squalificato nel 2017 poi ripreso al TAS con il cambio di proprietà e ci ha fatto patteggiare lo scorso anno per evitare dure sanzioni. Il falso FPF ha bloccato l'Inter con multe e SA per 3 anni. Questi sono fatti tutto il resto sono chiacchiere da bar. Suning potrebbe investire molto nell'Inter ma non lo fa, se vuole si prende Messi domani, ma anche loro stanno dietro ai "commercialisti" e stanno attenti al bilancio. Solo che Marotta è un genio e Gazidis è pagliaccio ma fanno la stessa cosa, stare attenti al bilancio. Solo che loro sono due anni di CL e sono aumentati i ricavi, noi senza manco la EL non li aumentiamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il "finto FPF" come lo chiamate voi ci ha squalificato nel 2017 poi ripreso al TAS con il cambio di proprietà e ci ha fatto patteggiare lo scorso anno per evitare dure sanzioni. Il falso FPF ha bloccato l'Inter con multe e SA per 3 anni. Questi sono fatti tutto il resto sono chiacchiere da bar. Suning potrebbe investire molto nell'Inter ma non lo fa, se vuole si prende Messi domani, ma anche loro stanno dietro ai "commercialisti" e stanno attenti al bilancio. Solo che Marotta è un genio e Gazidis è pagliaccio ma fanno la stessa cosa, stare attenti al bilancio. Solo che loro sono due anni di CL e sono aumentati i ricavi, noi senza manco la EL non li aumentiamo.



Il fpf è ovvio che squalifica chi non rispetta le loro regole.
Ma la storia dice anche che chi si rivolge al tas ribalta tutto.


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo



Per ora preferisco non leggere l'articolo o mi viene un malore. Per spaccare la tastiera, il pc e il monitor mi basta leggere il trafiletto con la top 20 dei ricavi. Qualcuno mi spiega come è possibile che il Milan non ci sia e di conseguenza ricavi meno di Roma e Napoli?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il "finto FPF" come lo chiamate voi ci ha squalificato nel 2017 poi ripreso al TAS con il cambio di proprietà e ci ha fatto patteggiare lo scorso anno per evitare dure sanzioni. Il falso FPF ha bloccato l'Inter con multe e SA per 3 anni. Questi sono fatti tutto il resto sono chiacchiere da bar. Suning potrebbe investire molto nell'Inter ma non lo fa, se vuole si prende Messi domani, ma anche loro stanno dietro ai "commercialisti" e stanno attenti al bilancio. Solo che Marotta è un genio e Gazidis è pagliaccio ma fanno la stessa cosa, stare attenti al bilancio. Solo che loro sono due anni di CL e sono aumentati i ricavi, noi senza manco la EL non li aumentiamo.


Ma sai quanto pompa Suning nelle casse dell’Inter ogni anno? Sai che solo per i naming rights del centro sportivo versa 15 milioni di euro all’anno? Sai che l’Inter è uscita dalle maglie del FFP proprio grazie ai capitali che Suning ha versato sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni fittizie? Chi paga è chi ha proprietà pezzenti, deboli e incapaci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma sai quanto pompa Suning nelle casse dell’Inter ogni anno? Sai che solo per i naming rights del centro sportivo versa 15 milioni di euro all’anno? Sai che l’Inter è uscita dalle maglie del FFP proprio grazie ai capitali che Suning ha versato sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni fittizie? Chi paga è chi ha proprietà pezzenti, deboli e incapaci.



Mi permetto di correggerti su una cosa, non è che Elliot sia più povera di Suning semplicemente Elliot è Thoir. 
L abbiamo detto 1000 volte, il Suning del Milan sarà il nostro prossimo acquirente e cioè qualcuno realmente interessato a riportare il Milan in alto. Adesso Elliot sta facendo quello che deve fare e cioè ridurre al massimo le perdite, sistemare i bilanci, approvare lo stadio, pulire e lucidare il Milan per poi rivenderlo a qualcuno facendo profitto. 

Questo perchè un Milan ripulito lo vendi ad un prezzo più alto e poi permetteresti al nuovo acquirente di aver ampissimi margini di manovra sul mercato facendo 3/4 sponsorizzazioni parallele.

*Lo diciamo da mesi. *


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E vorrei ben vedere se l'uomo più ricco del mondo volesse comprare il benfica per farlo tornare ai fasti di eusebio se deve arrivare la uefa per mettergli dei paletti su come spendere.
> Ma si può sentire una roba del genere???
> Un imprenditore in genere parte sempre investendo per poi regolarizzare eventualmente i bilanci, il fpf invece impone una crescita decennale con investimenti rapportati alle entrate.
> 
> ...



Che il FPF sia una norma contro il libero mercato e contro le normative UE lo sanno tutti, ma nessuno ha mai fatto niente. Il discorso è un altro l'Uefa ti dice se vuoi partecipare alle mie competizioni iscrivendoti accetti le norme del regolamento, ossia anche il FPF...Quindi anche l'imprenditore milionario che acquista il Benfica se vuole partecipare a competizioni Uefa deve rispettare il FPF. Io non ho mai capito perchè nessuno si è mai rivolto alla giustizia ordinaria che avrebbe subito fatto cancellare tale norma. Penso perchè nel contratto che si firma con l'Uefa sia vietato il ricorso alla giustizia ordinaria...Un sistema serio che si può chiamare FPF o con un altro nome e che sarebbe legale, è quello di considerare l'intera situazione patrimoniale di un club e non solo quella bilancistica!!!! Non esiste che chi ha 400milioni di debiti ma il bilancio in pari sia in regola e chi ha 0 debiti ma il bilancio in perdita NO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che il FPF sia una norma contro il libero mercato e contro le normative UE lo sanno tutti, ma nessuno ha mai fatto niente. Il discorso è un altro l'Uefa ti dice se vuoi partecipare alle mie competizioni iscrivendoti accetti le norme del regolamento, ossia anche il FPF...Quindi anche l'imprenditore milionario che acquista il Benfica se vuole partecipare a competizioni Uefa deve rispettare il FPF. Io non ho mai capito perchè nessuno si è mai rivolto alla giustizia ordinaria che avrebbe subito fatto cancellare tale norma. Penso perchè nel contratto che si firma con l'Uefa sia vietato il ricorso alla giustizia ordinaria...Un sistema serio che si può chiamare FPF o con un altro nome e che sarebbe legale, è quello di considerare l'intera situazione patrimoniale di un club e non solo quella bilancistica!!!! *Non esiste che chi ha 400milioni di debiti ma il bilancio in pari sia in regola e chi ha 0 debiti ma il bilancio in perdita NO.*


tutto qui il discorso.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'emergenza virus invece sta portando a galla una delle più grandi magagne del giochino calcio ai tempi del fpf : chi ha una proprietà vera e all'antica alle spalle , tipo il milan, è in una situazione migliore rispetto a chi vive di 'sistema'.



Perdonami, ma che vuol dire "vivere di sistema" vs "proprietà all'antica"?

Il Milan non ha problemi di vita di sistema o di proprietà alla Berlusconi piuttosto che alla cinese o con un fondo.
Il Milan ha problemi perché è gestito da cani da almeno 13 anni, con lungimiranza assente e con probabile speculazione forse persino non del tutto legale, e con un passivo strutturale di circa 100 milioni annui a prescindere da chi è il proprietario.

L'emergenza virus al massimo sta ingigantendo la forchetta tra chi è gestito bene e chi è gestito male, tra chi è in un microsistema che funziona (Premier) e tra chi non avendo lavorato negli anni sulle fondamenta e sulla struttura del proprio fatturato, magari per prendere Bacca ed Higuain, ora vede ulteriormente andare in tilt il fatturato perché le voci sponsor e botteghino fanno cilecca.

Ma il Milan caso mai, come tutta la Serie A, è agevolato proprio perché ha come maggiore introito i diritti tv che nonostante tutto sono la voce che maggiormente regge, ed hanno la minor incidenza del botteghino sul fatturato di tutti i campionati europei.

Lo so, e qui sono urticante con gli amici rossoneri, che è facile trovare in cause esterne o meglio ancora dall'alto ("i poteri forti, Agnelli, gli sciecchi"  ) i motivi di questo nostro inabissamento. Ma dopo anni ed anni di critiche strutturali al FPF (che per carità ha difetti di funzionamento) ancora non ne ho sentita una anche solo vagamente credibile.

Ed aggiungo sul discorso imprenditoriale: se tu sei l'uomo più ricco del mondo ed investi in televisori a tubo catodico nel 2020, avrai il ritorno che ti aspetti?

Perché è manifestamente falso che il Milan non abbia potuto investire in tutti questi anni, figuriamoci a causa del Fair Play Finanziario che anzi proprio alle grandi dormienti come noi sempre con una base di 200 milioni di fatturato offre ed ha offerto la possibilità di fare 3-4 all-in sugli investimenti per rilanciare.

Semplicemente abbiamo investito su tecnologia vecchia e superata, tipo appunto televisori a tubo catodico o videoregistratori VHS, invece magari di investire non solo su prodotti più innovativi (giocatori) ma anche solo su idee (stadio) o di poter accedere agli incentivi per merito sportivo (premi Champions).


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che il FPF sia una norma contro il libero mercato e contro le normative UE lo sanno tutti, ma nessuno ha mai fatto niente. Il discorso è un altro l'Uefa ti dice se vuoi partecipare alle mie competizioni iscrivendoti accetti le norme del regolamento, ossia anche il FPF...Quindi anche l'imprenditore milionario che acquista il Benfica se vuole partecipare a competizioni Uefa deve rispettare il FPF. Io non ho mai capito perchè nessuno si è mai rivolto alla giustizia ordinaria che avrebbe subito fatto cancellare tale norma. Penso perchè nel contratto che si firma con l'Uefa sia vietato il ricorso alla giustizia ordinaria...Un sistema serio che si può chiamare FPF o con un altro nome e che sarebbe legale, è quello di considerare l'intera situazione patrimoniale di un club e non solo quella bilancistica!!!! Non esiste che chi ha 400milioni di debiti ma il bilancio in pari sia in regola e chi ha 0 debiti ma il bilancio in perdita NO.



I tuoi dubbi sono le debolezze di fondo del fpf.
Il city partecipa alle coppe ma poi fa a modo suo e ribalta le sentenze .
Anche il milan ha vinto il suo ricorso quando ha deciso di non chinare il capo ligio al dovere.


La tua osservazione circa bilancio e debiti è perspicace ma in pochi lo fanno notare.
Forse perchè evidenzierebbe il fatto che non è vero che il calcio oggi versa in condizioni economiche migliori.
Dimmi tu in base a cosa o a chi il debito della juve è sostenibile.
Quali sarebbero gli asset??
Una palla che va in rete e un crociato che salta?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di correggerti su una cosa, non è che Elliot sia più povera di Suning semplicemente Elliot è Thoir.
> L abbiamo detto 1000 volte, il Suning del Milan sarà il nostro prossimo acquirente e cioè qualcuno realmente interessato a riportare il Milan in alto. Adesso Elliot sta facendo quello che deve fare e cioè ridurre al massimo le perdite, sistemare i bilanci, approvare lo stadio, pulire e lucidare il Milan per poi rivenderlo a qualcuno facendo profitto.
> 
> Questo perchè un Milan ripulito lo vendi ad un prezzo più alto e poi permetteresti al nuovo acquirente di aver ampissimi margini di manovra sul mercato facendo 3/4 sponsorizzazioni parallele.
> ...


Questa è una tua personale teoria, non c’è nessun elemento che suggerisce che finiremo nelle mani di un Suning o di un altro fondo speculativo, ogni società ha una storia a sé. Il ragionamento che fai è quello che facevano nell’antica Roma quando, per tenere buoni i poveri e fargli accettare una condizione economica sfavorevole e svantaggiata, il crsitianesimo diffuso invece prometteva loro la salvezza nell’aldilá. Non esiste controprova che ciò che è successo per l’Inter succederà anche per noi. Io ciò che affermo è che più tempo staremo lontani dalla Champions League e dal calcio che conta e più difficile sarà risalire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che il FPF sia una norma contro il libero mercato e contro le normative UE lo sanno tutti, ma nessuno ha mai fatto niente. Il discorso è un altro l'Uefa ti dice se vuoi partecipare alle mie competizioni iscrivendoti accetti le norme del regolamento, ossia anche il FPF...Quindi anche l'imprenditore milionario che acquista il Benfica se vuole partecipare a competizioni Uefa deve rispettare il FPF. Io non ho mai capito perchè nessuno si è mai rivolto alla giustizia ordinaria che avrebbe subito fatto cancellare tale norma. Penso perchè nel contratto che si firma con l'Uefa sia vietato il ricorso alla giustizia ordinaria...Un sistema serio che si può chiamare FPF o con un altro nome e che sarebbe legale, è quello di considerare l'intera situazione patrimoniale di un club e non solo quella bilancistica!!!! Non esiste che chi ha 400milioni di debiti ma il bilancio in pari sia in regola e chi ha 0 debiti ma il bilancio in perdita NO.



quotone.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di correggerti su una cosa, non è che Elliot sia più povera di Suning semplicemente Elliot è Thoir.
> L abbiamo detto 1000 volte, il Suning del Milan sarà il nostro prossimo acquirente e cioè qualcuno realmente interessato a riportare il Milan in alto. Adesso Elliot sta facendo quello che deve fare e cioè ridurre al massimo le perdite, sistemare i bilanci, approvare lo stadio, pulire e lucidare il Milan per poi rivenderlo a qualcuno facendo profitto.
> 
> Questo perchè un Milan ripulito lo vendi ad un prezzo più alto e poi permetteresti al nuovo acquirente di aver ampissimi margini di manovra sul mercato facendo 3/4 sponsorizzazioni parallele.
> ...


Esatto. A volte qualcuno si dimentica che Elliot è un fondo speculativo, quindi a loro frega 0 dei risultati sportivi, a loro interessa solo guadagnarci, ed è quello che stanno facendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma che vuol dire "vivere di sistema" vs "proprietà all'antica"?
> 
> Il Milan non ha problemi di vita di sistema o di proprietà alla Berlusconi piuttosto che alla cinese o con un fondo.
> Il Milan ha problemi perché è gestito da cani da almeno 13 anni, con lungimiranza assente e con probabile speculazione forse persino non del tutto legale, e con un passivo strutturale di circa 100 milioni annui a prescindere da chi è il proprietario.
> ...



Vivere di sistema vuol dire chiudere il recinto : chi è grande resta grande e diviene ancora più grande, chi è piccolo può crescere solo come vogliono loro.
Questo è il sistema.
I grassi divengono sempre più grassi (la qualificazione tra le prime 8 di champions è scritta in partenza o quasi, la partecipazione alla champions non ne parliamo proprio).

Il sistema è quello che fa produrre utili senza una proprietà che immetta un euro e senza il pericolo che qualcuno possa scalfire gli equilibri interni.
E' un sistema, nè più nè meno.

Un proprietario interessato a un club non può avere paletti circa il programma industriale perchè tutto ciò va contro le regole del libero mercato.


Chiudo con una riflessione sul milan : se investi 250 mln sul mercato percchè vuoi rafforzare la squadra da ricco e sbagli tutto o quasi non puoi alzarti il giorno dopo e importi di uscirne solo con le capacità vendendo bene ciò che hai sbagliato e hai svalutato.

Un pò come se la juve dopo aver sbagliato krasic, amauri , diego ecc ecc si fosse imposta di ripartire da loro.
Non funziona cosi.

O parti da piccola e programmi da piccola o parti da big e rimedi da big.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma che vuol dire "vivere di sistema" vs "proprietà all'antica"?
> 
> Il Milan non ha problemi di vita di sistema o di proprietà alla Berlusconi piuttosto che alla cinese o con un fondo.
> Il Milan ha problemi perché è gestito da cani da almeno 13 anni, con lungimiranza assente e con probabile speculazione forse persino non del tutto legale, e con un passivo strutturale di circa 100 milioni annui a prescindere da chi è il proprietario.
> ...



ma qui si parla di FPF o di milan? esci dal nostro orticello e guarda in generale.
che il milan sia scaccio perchè gestito da schifo nessuno lo nega.

parliamo di FPF in generale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua personale teoria, non c’è nessun elemento che suggerisce che finiremo nelle mani di un Suning o di un altro fondo speculativo, ogni società ha una storia a sé. Il ragionamento che fai è quello che facevano nell’antica Roma quando, per tenere buoni i poveri e fargli accettare una condizione economica sfavorevole e svantaggiata, il crsitianesimo diffuso invece prometteva loro la salvezza nell’aldilá. Non esiste controprova che ciò che è successo per l’Inter succederà anche per noi. Io ciò che affermo è che più tempo staremo lontani dalla Champions League e dal calcio che conta e più difficile sarà risalire.



e va beh, io concordo con te per l'ultima affermazione ma per il resto non capisco cosa bisognerebbe fare. 
Prendiamo atto tutti che Elliot vuole sistemare i conti, e quindi ? o accetti o accetti, poi ogni persona può spiegarsela come meglio crede da il dato di fatto è questo.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Va bene tutto, ma... è possibile che ci sia ancora gente che crede che Elliott ripulisca i conti? Elliott ripulisce un’altra cosa... 

Pero c’è gente che ha creduto anche al cinese fake e a Mirabilandia grande DS, quindi non mi stupisco più di nulla


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e va beh, io concordo con te per l'ultima affermazione ma per il resto non capisco cosa bisognerebbe fare.
> Prendiamo atto tutti che Elliot vuole sistemare i conti, e quindi ? o accetti o accetti, poi ogni persona può spiegarsela come meglio crede da il dato di fatto è questo.


Niente, mi limito a non dare un centesimo al Milan in qualsiasi forma, ho tolto Sky, Milan Channel, non acquisto prodotti ufficiali, non vado allo stadio. Che sistemino sti conti il prima possibile e se ne andassero, che prima avevano promesso di riportare in alto il Milan, da quest’anno invece non ci sono più obiettivi. Hanno semplicemente stancato, almeno me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma... è possibile che ci sia ancora gente che crede che Elliott ripulisca i conti? Elliott ripulisce un’altra cosa...
> 
> Pero c’è gente che ha creduto anche al cinese fake e a Mirabilandia grande DS, quindi non mi stupisco più di nulla



ha ripulito e concordo con te, ma adesso che deve ripulire ? ora ha in mano una squadra che deve sistemare a costo di altri 5 anni di buoi sportivo e poi rivenderà per chiudere definitivamente la lavatrice. 
Ma perchè pensi che se non sistemano i conti trovano qualcuno disposto a comprarci ? 

Ripuliranno eccome e alla fine chiuderanno la lavanderia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Niente, mi limito a non dare un centesimo al Milan in qualsiasi forma, ho tolto Sky, Milan Channel, non acquisto prodotti ufficiali, non vado allo stadio. Che sistemino sti conti il prima possibile e se ne andassero, che prima avevano promesso di riportare in alto il Milan, da quest’anno invece non ci sono più obiettivi. Hanno semplicemente stancato, almeno me.



a beh allora concordo con te. Visto che a parlarne si trova il punto, faccio esattamente come te tranne per Sky perchè "per lavoro " devo seguire le partite.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma... è possibile che ci sia ancora gente che crede che Elliott ripulisca i conti? Elliott ripulisce un’altra cosa...
> 
> Pero c’è gente che ha creduto anche al cinese fake e a Mirabilandia grande DS, quindi non mi stupisco più di nulla


Esatto, siamo in una situazione che definire anomala è un eufemismo, mi pare palese, invece c’è gente che li giustifica pure, credendo agli asini che volano.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ed ora come si giustificheranno i nostri eroi?



Ahahah ma non solo i nostri eroi anche molti troppi NOSTRI stessi tifosi


----------



## First93 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo



Il FFP non è morto, c'è e ci sarà sempre, per tutte le squadre che partecipano alle competizioni UEFA, diciamo che però per alcune squadre è a manica più larga perchè ci sono proprietà che o tramite sponsor, o tramite plusvalenze con società amiche, permettono di "spendere di più". Tra l'altro è un po' buffo vedere come alcuni di noi si lamentano del FFP quando in realtà il Milan non ha mai rispettato la regola del break-even, ma vabbè.

Poi si può parlare di giusto o sbagliato, norma che viola il libero mercato, e altri fattori. Io non capisco come vengano accettate squadre tipo l'inter piene di debiti ma con un bilancio "a norma" piuttosto che noi (non ce l'ho con loro, era per fare un esempio).

Il Milan è in questa situazione di nobile decaduta non certo per il FFP, i nostri problemi a mio avviso sono due: competenza in primis, e poi anche la proprietà. Sul primo penso non ci sia bisogno di dire altro, tra Galliani post scudetto, Mirabelli e Leonardo è stato un bagno di sangue, sul secondo io credo che la proprietà non stia facendo il suo al massimo delle possibilità. Io da tifoso vorrei una proprietà che faccia sempre il 110% per il Milan, però mi rendo anche conto che è facile fare i finocchi con il... finite voi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non si giustificheranno,adesso i nostri il fainancial fer plei lo chiamano crescita sostenibile da quando il City ha sfanculato tutto il castello al Tas.



Non serve nessuna giustificazione.
Adesso tutti rispetteranno i bilanci in pari (perchè altrimenti per il 905% delle società il giochino non sarebbe sostenibile), ma se davvero la UEFA mollasse sulle verifiche (ma io non credo sia così), ne approfitteranno City, PSG, Chelsea...

Non è una scusa per non spendere, perchè le proprietà non "spendono", era un sistema che frenava gli sceicchi dal fare quel che cavolo vogliono.

Quanto Godrete nel vedere le semifinali di champions Malaga-Racing Club Paris e Manchester City-PSG fisse, con 2 milairdi di tifosi di Barca, Bayern, Real, Milan, UTD, Arsenal... ad osservare inermi.

Che goduria!


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vivere di sistema vuol dire chiudere il recinto : chi è grande resta grande e diviene ancora più grande, chi è piccolo può crescere solo come vogliono loro.
> Questo è il sistema.
> I grassi divengono sempre più grassi (la qualificazione tra le prime 8 di champions è scritta in partenza o quasi, la partecipazione alla champions non ne parliamo proprio).
> 
> ...



Ma proprio le vicende che spesso vengono criticate, che hanno in City e Psg i casi simbolo, sono l'emblema di quanto sia contraddittoria questa posizione.

Perché allora che ci fanno, mettendo casi sparsi e diversi tra loro, Napoli, Chelsea, Schalke 04, Atletico Madrid, Lione, West Ham, Everton, Newcastle e tutte le altre di Premier, tra poco il Lipsia, con presenze più o meno fisse tra le prime 20 del fatturato, emergendo il più delle volte o dalle serie minori o da posizioni di assoluto anonimato?

Cosa vuol dire "libero mercato", tanto più nel mondo del calcio? Vuol dire prendere una società che fattura 0, senza dipendenti, senza infrastrutture, e farla diventare in due anni una multinazionale solo investendo soldi perché c'è dietro il più ricco del mondo?

Squinzi non ha fatto soldi dal nulla, ma ha ereditato la Mapei da prima della guerra. Non è che se decide di passare dall'edilizia agli alimentari di colpo crea dal nulla la Barilla. Al massimo può comprare la Barilla, che è ben diverso.

La Red Bull nasce negli anni '80 e ci mette un po' a diventare un colosso, nonostante la grande idea originaria. Non è che se domani decidono di investire da zero su adesivi chimici per l'edilizia di colpo diventano come Mapei. Caso mai possono comprare la Mapei.

E Lipsia e Salisburgo non hanno programma industriale?

Anzi, paradossalmente il FPF non riesce del tutto a fermare quel processo inevitabile che secondo le posizioni come le tue proprio il FPF vorrebbe ostacolare, ovvero l'emersione anche dal nulla di colossi come City e PSG, che i soldi ce li hanno eccome e, pur con furbizia sfidando buchi regolamentari, ce li continuano a mettere creando fatturato ed attivo.

Grazie al cielo ci sono delle forme per me ancora troppo deboli di paletti e controlli, perché altrimenti veramente saremmo nella giungla senza più regole. E voglio tanto vedere i sistemi di libero mercato che funzionano senza regole, anche in economia...

A margine, abbiamo proprio sotto casa ciò che potrebbe essere un mondo del calcio senza paletti e senza meccanismi come il FPF, tanto più nello show business di questi anni: mi riferisco alla serie C italiana, mondo di mezzo in cui riciclatori, malviventi, delinquenti, narcotrafficanti, speculatori e quant'altro vivono sulla pelle della passione dei tifosi, montando e smontando società di calcio come se nulla fosse.

Quello è il libero mercato che vogliamo?



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma qui si parla di FPF o di milan? esci dal nostro orticello e guarda in generale.
> che il milan sia scaccio perchè gestito da schifo nessuno lo nega.
> 
> parliamo di FPF in generale.



Risposto anche a te.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma che vuol dire "vivere di sistema" vs "proprietà all'antica"?
> 
> Il Milan non ha problemi di vita di sistema o di proprietà alla Berlusconi piuttosto che alla cinese o con un fondo.
> Il Milan ha problemi perché è gestito da cani da almeno 13 anni, con lungimiranza assente e con probabile speculazione forse persino non del tutto legale, e con un passivo strutturale di circa 100 milioni annui a prescindere da chi è il proprietario.
> ...



Parole sante...
ma questi pensano ancora che fosseil fair play a fermare il Milan.

Il FPF da un quadro dove combattere seguendo delle regole comuni.

Senza non abbiamo speranza e non l'ha nemmeno il calcio che sarà destinato alla lunga ad un gioco per sceicchi e magnati russi.

Dopo un pò faranno partecipare diretatmente le squadre di Qatar e Arabia Saudia alla CL, così neanche in europa devono portare i soldi. faranno finale Al Ahly Vs Ryhad..


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma proprio le vicende che spesso vengono criticate, che hanno in City e Psg i casi simbolo, sono l'emblema di quanto sia contraddittoria questa posizione.
> 
> Perché allora che ci fanno, mettendo casi sparsi e diversi tra loro, Napoli, Chelsea, Schalke 04, Atletico Madrid, Lione, West Ham, Everton, Newcastle e tutte le altre di Premier, tra poco il Lipsia, con presenze più o meno fisse tra le prime 20 del fatturato, emergendo il più delle volte o dalle serie minori o da posizioni di assoluto anonimato?
> 
> ...



No, basta tornare al calcio pre-fair play finanziario. Al calcio che ha funzionato dal secondo dopoguerra fino al 2009. Se un imprenditore vuole investire 500 milioni di euro sul mercato, deve poterlo fare, come una volta. Se non te ne fossi reso conto, non siamo in Unione Sovietica.


----------



## vannu994 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si sa che a difendere questo sistema son rimasti Agnelli e i dirigenti dei club più ricchi. Gli unici dirigenti di squadre di seconda fascia che lo invocano e lo difendono sono Gazidis e Barluscaroni. E ovviamente i seguaci dell'Associazione Commercialisti Milan.



Però ragazzi non è corretto in parte quello che dite. Gazidis in pubblico non può negarne l'esistenza con tutti i problemi che abbiamo avuto con l'UEFA. Indipendentemente dal FPF i conti un po li vogliono ripianare, sennò il Milan resterà un baraccone invendibile. E comunque spesso Maldini, così prima anche Boban, non hanno mai perso occasione per dire che il FPF allo stato attuale è un regolamento penalizzante per chi vuole emergere e deve essere riformato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve nessuna giustificazione.
> Adesso tutti rispetteranno i bilanci in pari (perchè altrimenti per il 905% delle società il giochino non sarebbe sostenibile), ma se davvero la UEFA mollasse sulle verifiche (ma io non credo sia così), ne approfitteranno City, PSG, Chelsea...
> 
> Non è una scusa per non spendere, perchè le proprietà non "spendono", era un sistema che frenava gli sceicchi dal fare quel che cavolo vogliono.
> ...



continui a ripetere sta cosa che è una boiata colossale e più te la smentiscono e più la ripeti.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No, basta tornare al calcio pre-fair play finanziario. Al calcio che ha funzionato dal secondo dopoguerra fino al 2009. Se un imprenditore vuole investire 500 milioni di euro sul mercato, deve poterlo fare, come una volta. Se non te ne fossi reso conto, non siamo in Unione Sovietica.



Vai a chiedere agli Stati Uniti ed alle leghe professionistiche americane se le loro regole interne sono contro il libero mercato e sono in stile Unione Sovietica. O basta andare in Premier, volendo.

Cragnotti, Ferlaino, Tanzi, Cecchi Gori, Sensi, e potrei citare pure Berlusconi e Moratti che con le plusvalenze fittizie erano di fatto falliti prima del salvacalcio del governo Berlusconi (e sorvolo sui pagamenti in nero di quest'ultimo per carità di patria, altro che gli sponsor di City e PSG): questo è il "calcio che ha funzionato" prima del 2009?
Questo è il calcio in cui vincevano tutte a turno in Europa? In cui emergevano corazzate legali dal nulla solo perché c'era un progetto industriale o c'erano gli investimenti? In cui prendevi il Castel di Sangro a zero e lo portavi in Coppa Campioni perché avevi 500 milioni sul mercato?

O forse è il calcio che ci andava bene perché, guarda un po', eravamo proprio noi dalla parte giusta della barricata e vincevamo?


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi non è corretto in parte quello che dite. Gazidis in pubblico non può negarne l'esistenza con tutti i problemi che abbiamo avuto con l'UEFA. Indipendentemente dal FPF i conti un po li vogliono ripianare, sennò il Milan resterà un baraccone invendibile. E comunque spesso Maldini, così prima anche Boban, non hanno mai perso occasione per dire che il FPF allo stato attuale è un regolamento penalizzante per chi vuole emergere e deve essere riformato.



E quando li ripiana i conti? Era stato chiamato per portare dentro nuovi sponsor e aumentare il fatturato. Ha miseramente fallito. Ed è ovvio che abbia fallito, perchè i nuovi sponsor arrivano solo se la squadra vince. Ma perchè la squadra vinca servono investimenti. Ma se segui le regole della "sostenibilità" e gli investimenti non li fai, come vuoi che vinca? Ripulire il bilancio per una prossima cessione? Impossibile ripulirlo solo tagliando i rami secchi, perchè il Milan continua a produrre perdite, mentre i rami secchi li puoi tagliare una sola volta. Si esce da queste situazioni investendo e rilanciando, lo sanno anche i negozianti e gli ambulanti.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Vai a chiedere agli Stati Uniti ed alle leghe professionistiche americane se le loro regole interne sono contro il libero mercato e sono in stile Unione Sovietica. O basta andare in Premier, volendo.
> 
> Cragnotti, Ferlaino, Tanzi, Cecchi Gori, Sensi, e potrei citare pure Berlusconi e Moratti che con le plusvalenze fittizie erano di fatto falliti prima del salvacalcio del governo Berlusconi (e sorvolo sui pagamenti in nero di quest'ultimo per carità di patria, altro che gli sponsor di City e PSG): questo è il "calcio che ha funzionato" prima del 2009?
> Questo è il calcio in cui vincevano tutte a turno in Europa? In cui emergevano corazzate legali dal nulla solo perché c'era un progetto industriale o c'erano gli investimenti? In cui prendevi il Castel di Sangro a zero e lo portavi in Coppa Campioni perché avevi 500 milioni sul mercato?
> ...



Cragnotti, Sensi, Tanzi e compagnia cantando non sono falliti certo per il calcio, ma perchè sono fallite le loro aziende, Cirio, Parmalat ecc, e di conseguenza si sono portate dietro anche la squadra di calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma proprio le vicende che spesso vengono criticate, che hanno in City e Psg i casi simbolo, sono l'emblema di quanto sia contraddittoria questa posizione.
> 
> Perché allora che ci fanno, mettendo casi sparsi e diversi tra loro, Napoli, Chelsea, Schalke 04, Atletico Madrid, Lione, West Ham, Everton, Newcastle e tutte le altre di Premier, tra poco il Lipsia, con presenze più o meno fisse tra le prime 20 del fatturato, emergendo il più delle volte o dalle serie minori o da posizioni di assoluto anonimato?
> 
> ...



non mi infilo in questioni "filosofiche" perchè non sono in grado. mi fermo a guardare i fatti.

- chiunque voglia ribalta la sentenza al tas
- chiunque voglia spende e spande
- da quando c'è il FPF vincono e guadagnano sempre i soliti (che non sono quelli che gestiscno meglio)
- da quando c'è il FPF i soldi escono dal calcio ed il potere è dei procuratori.

peggio di così... di certo va rivisto tutto per me.

ciò non toglie che noi gestiamo da schifo e questo è un altro paio di maniche, e rivedendo tutto noi adesso come adesso abbiamo solo da perderci per me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continui a ripetere sta cosa che è una boiata colossale e più te la smentiscono e più la ripeti.



Va bene, iniziamo a vedere dove andrà Messi se lascia il Barca...

Andrà al Bayern? allo UTD? al Real? all'Arsenal? ... tutte squadre che si autofinanziano..

o Andrà al City o al PSG ... squadre che vengono sceiccate.....

ed è solo l'inizio...


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi infilo in questioni "filosofiche" perchè non sono in grado. mi fermo a guardare i fatti.
> 
> - chiunque voglia ribalta la sentenza al tas
> - chiunque voglia spende e spande
> ...



Noi siamo stati gli unici a non andare fino in fondo, che vergogna.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi non è corretto in parte quello che dite. Gazidis in pubblico non può negarne l'esistenza con tutti i problemi che abbiamo avuto con l'UEFA. Indipendentemente dal FPF i conti un po li vogliono ripianare, sennò il Milan resterà un baraccone invendibile. E comunque spesso Maldini, così prima anche Boban, non hanno mai perso occasione per dire che il FPF allo stato attuale è un regolamento penalizzante per chi vuole emergere e deve essere riformato.




Non dici cose sbagliate. Però mi rende perplesso che ad esempio non si sfruttino tutti gli appigli che il fpf ti concede. Questo fatto inevitabilmente conduce a pensare che ci sia un po’ di malafede in Gazidis e in Elliott. A me pare che ripianare i conti solo a furia di tagli non ci porti lontano. L’Inter ha ripianato i conti incrementando i ricavi. Non capisco perché noi non si possa fare lo stesso.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cragnotti, Sensi, Tanzi e compagnia cantando non sono falliti certo per il calcio, ma perchè sono fallite le loro aziende, Cirio, Parmalat ecc, e di conseguenza si sono portate dietro anche la squadra di calcio.



Ed erano dentro al mondo del calcio ad investire, a falsare il mercato ed a vincere le coppe.

Perché il problema non è Parma, Lazio e Fiorentina che falliscono, ma che Tanzi, Cragnotti e Cecchi Gori possano investire ed investire quelle cifre nel calcio. Cifre e soldi che di fatto non avevano e che comunque le sette sorelle dell'epoca non potevano sostenere.

E' proprio quello il problema strutturale, tra gli altri, che il FPF vuole almeno cercare di combattere.

Ed anche sul famoso discorso degli investimenti che noi non facciamo o non avremmo potuto fare, chiedo sempre senza risposte: quante squadre tra il 2015 ed il 2019 hanno speso così tanto di cartellini in entrata rispetto a quanto hanno ottenuto di cartellini in uscita come il Milan?

Beh, avremmo una bella sorpresa in quel ranking...


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2020)

Bè direi che se davvero il city prende Messi altro che morto, è pure sepolto. Nessuno si potrà azzardare a parlarne dopo che li avevano poco fa sbattuti fuori dalla Champions....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Va bene, iniziamo a vedere dove andrà Messi se lascia il Barca...
> 
> Andrà al Bayern? allo UTD? al Real? all'Arsenal? ... tutte squadre che si autofinanziano..
> 
> ...



vincerà il city quindi il prossimo anno? e gli altri anni han vinto loro pur non rispettando il FPF?

e CR7 dove è andato? da sceicchi?

dai inutile insistere. ti smentisci da solo


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ed erano dentro al mondo del calcio ad investire, a falsare il mercato ed a vincere le coppe.
> 
> Perché il problema non è Parma, Lazio e Fiorentina che falliscono, ma che Tanzi, Cragnotti e Cecchi Gori possano investire ed investire quelle cifre nel calcio. Cifre e soldi che di fatto non avevano e che comunque le sette sorelle dell'epoca non potevano sostenere.
> 
> ...


Quello è un problema del tutto diverso, riguarda la provenienza dei capitali. Allora, se mi dici che ci vuole un sistema rigido di tracciamento dei capitali (che tra l'altro c'è già ma magari va migliorato), allora sono d'accordo, ma questo attiene alla guardia di finanza non certo all'uefa. Una volta però accertata la lecita provenienza dei capitali, le società NON devono avere limiti nell'investimento.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve nessuna giustificazione.
> Adesso tutti rispetteranno i bilanci in pari (perchè altrimenti per il 905% delle società il giochino non sarebbe sostenibile), ma se davvero la UEFA mollasse sulle verifiche (ma io non credo sia così), ne approfitteranno City, PSG, Chelsea...
> 
> Non è una scusa per non spendere, perchè le proprietà non "spendono", era un sistema che frenava gli sceicchi dal fare quel che cavolo vogliono.
> ...



Senza fpf la coppa l’hanno vinta squadre come Benfica, Porto, Aston Villa, Amburgo, Nottingham Forest, Borussia, Steaua, Stella Rossa, PSV, ecc. che c'è di scandaloso? Dovrebbero vincere solo Real, Barça, Bayern e United? Ti rendi conto che stai dicendo cose senza senso? A me invece di vedere i gobbi che vincono 9 scudi di fila piacerebbe che si ritornasse al passato in cui vincevano anche Toro, Fiorentina, le romane, Cagliari, Samp, Verona o Bologna.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi infilo in questioni "filosofiche" perchè non sono in grado. mi fermo a guardare i fatti.
> 
> - chiunque voglia ribalta la sentenza al tas
> - chiunque voglia spende e spande
> ...



1) al Tas molto volte la sequenza è ribaltata non perchè non giustificata, ma per cavilli (il City ad esempio perchè i reati sono prescritti), comunque è vero che le regole imposte dalla federazioni saranno sempre "deboli", se vuoi regole forti devono essere Contratti firmati da tutti gli stakeolders (Proprietari, giocatori, procuratori) all'interno di una unica LEGA (come in NBA dove il salary cap è un contratto firmato dalle parti e le parti lo rispettano perchè non lo facessero sarebbero citati per violazione contrattuale)

2) Chiunque voglia spende e spande... direi proprio di No, non ci fosse stato il FPF altro che 600 miioni di budget per City e PSG, queste avrebbero speso miliardi e avrebbero drenato tutto il talento del calcio facendo contemporanemente alzare i costi di tutti, quindi loro vincevano (perdendo soldi ma chissene) e gli altri perdevano le partite e i soldi... bello.

3) Non è da quando c'è il FPF , ma da quando è stata introdotto l'accesso a 4 squadre per nazione e l'utilizzo dei gironi. Se togli l'anomalia del Real di Ronaldo, vedi che gli altri ruotano ne ne più e ne meno che nel pre FPF. La grossa differenza la vedi se torni all'era dell'eliminazione diretta con na squadra per nazione, li era facile che un passo falso liberasse la strada ad outsider. 

4) Anche qui il FPF centra come i cavoli a merenda. E' la lunga onda della sentenza Bosmann e il mercato che piano paino ha teso a concentrarsi intorno ai procuratori Top.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Senza fpf la coppa l’hanno vinta squadre come Benfica, Porto, Aston Villa, Amburgo, Nottingham Forest, Borussia, Steaua, Stella Rossa, PSV, ecc. che c'è di scandaloso? Dovrebbero vincere solo Real, Barça, Bayern e United? Ti rendi conto che stai dicendo cose senza senso? A me invece di vedere i gobbi che vincono 9 scudi di fila piacerebbe che si ritornasse al passato in cui vincevano anche Toro, Fiorentina, le romane, Cagliari, Samp, Verona o Bologna.


È indubbio che il sistema così concertato abbia cristallizzato le posizioni di potere. *****, negli anni ottanta potevi vedere Zico all'udinese e Junior al Torino, che sarebbe come vedere Neymar sall'Udinese e Kantè al Torino. Il Verona poteva vincere lo scudetto, La steaua la champions. Poi dice che uno è nostalgico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Senza fpf la coppa l’hanno vinta squadre come Benfica, Porto, Aston Villa, Amburgo, Nottingham Forest, Borussia, Steaua, Stella Rossa, PSV, ecc. che c'è di scandaloso? Dovrebbero vincere solo Real, Barça, Bayern e United? Ti rendi conto che stai dicendo cose senza senso? A me invece di vedere i gobbi che vincono 9 scudi di fila piacerebbe che si ritornasse al passato in cui vincevano anche Toro, Fiorentina, le romane, Cagliari, Samp, Verona o Bologna.



Ma ancora.....

senza FPF....

vatti avedere chi ha vinto la champions nell'era FPF ma dopo l'introduzione dei gironi e più di uan squadra per nazione...Quello e i soldi, tanti, che si sono riversati solo nelle casse di chi aveva tanti tifosi, ad aver fatto la differenza. il FPF non centra nulla, di nulla, di nulla.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quello è un problema del tutto diverso, riguarda la provenienza dei capitali. Allora, se mi dici che ci vuole un sistema rigido di tracciamento dei capitali (che tra l'altro c'è già ma magari va migliorato), allora sono d'accordo, ma questo attiene alla guardia di finanza non certo all'uefa. Una volta però accertata la lecita provenienza dei capitali, le società NON devono avere limiti nell'investimento.



Ma era anche nei bilanci sportivi l'insostenibilità di quei conti, alla luce degli ammortamenti subentrati e dei passivi pregressi.

La Lazio fa due campagne acquisti del tutto folli in relazione al loro fatturato, se non sbagli poco prima e poco dopo il 2000 (quelle di Vieri e quelle di Crespo). Stesso discorso per il Parma, in misura minore anche Fiorentina e Napoli.
Ed infatti o falliscono o saltano per aria, non ci fu modo di salvarle o acquisirle (a meno di considerare acquisizione quella di Lotito  ).

E questo era possibile perché nessun sistema interno (il FPF per altro non cura le squadre non vanno in Europa) e nessun sistema a livello UEFA svolgeva forme di controllo o forniva paletti.
Proprio l'assenza di limiti negli investimenti ha permesso a Parma e Lazio (ma anche Milan e Inter) di spendere cifre fuori controllo e fallire.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma era anche nei bilanci sportivi l'insostenibilità di quei conti, alla luce degli ammortamenti subentrati e dei passivi pregressi.
> 
> La Lazio fa due campagne acquisti del tutto folli in relazione al loro fatturato, se non sbagli poco prima e poco dopo il 2000 (quelle di Vieri e quelle di Crespo). Stesso discorso per il Parma, in misura minore anche Fiorentina e Napoli.
> Ed infatti o falliscono o saltano per aria, non ci fu modo di salvarle o acquisirle (a meno di considerare acquisizione quella di Lotito  ).
> ...



Ma l'insostenibilità di quei conti è legata al fatto che le rispettive proprietà stavano fallendo, tutt'altro che per motivi sportivi. Il milan non è fallito, pur avendo fatto campagne acquisti faraoniche in quel periodo. E perchè? Perchè aveva una proprietà solidissima dietro. Poi Berlusconi si è stancato di pompare denaro nel Milan, ma non perchè le sue società stessero fallendo, anzi, rimane tra gli uomini più ricchi del mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 1) al Tas molto volte la sequenza è ribaltata non perchè non giustificata, ma per cavilli (il City ad esempio perchè i reati sono prescritti), comunque è vero che le regole imposte dalla federazioni saranno sempre "deboli", se vuoi regole forti devono essere Contratti firmati da tutti gli stakeolders (Proprietari, giocatori, procuratori) all'interno di una unica LEGA (come in NBA dove il salary cap è un contratto firmato dalle parti e le parti lo rispettano perchè non lo facessero sarebbero citati per violazione contrattuale)
> 
> 2) Chiunque voglia spende e spande... direi proprio di No, non ci fosse stato il FPF altro che 600 miioni di budget per City e PSG, queste avrebbero speso miliardi e avrebbero drenato tutto il talento del calcio facendo contemporanemente alzare i costi di tutti, quindi loro vincevano (perdendo soldi ma chissene) e gli altri perdevano le partite e i soldi... bello.
> 
> ...



queste sono in gran parte falsità e accomodamenti.
forse (forse) hai ragione solo sul punto 4, e non abbiamo la riprova sul punto 2 anche se sono convinto che sia così ma ti posso lasciare il beneficio del dubbio... per il resto è negare l'evidenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma era anche nei bilanci sportivi l'insostenibilità di quei conti, alla luce degli ammortamenti subentrati e dei passivi pregressi.
> 
> La Lazio fa due campagne acquisti del tutto folli in relazione al loro fatturato, se non sbagli poco prima e poco dopo il 2000 (quelle di Vieri e quelle di Crespo). Stesso discorso per il Parma, in misura minore anche Fiorentina e Napoli.
> Ed infatti o falliscono o saltano per aria, non ci fu modo di salvarle o acquisirle (a meno di considerare acquisizione quella di Lotito  ).
> ...



per ovviare a questo basterebbe poter spendere solo soldi che hai e che tiri fuori cash allora, senza proibire niente e semplificando tutto. in questo modo non fallirai mai.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E quando li ripiana i conti? Era stato chiamato per portare dentro nuovi sponsor e aumentare il fatturato. Ha miseramente fallito. Ed è ovvio che abbia fallito, perchè i nuovi sponsor arrivano solo se la squadra vince. Ma perchè la squadra vinca servono investimenti. Ma se segui le regole della "sostenibilità" e gli investimenti non li fai, come vuoi che vinca? Ripulire il bilancio per una prossima cessione? Impossibile ripulirlo solo tagliando i rami secchi, perchè il Milan continua a produrre perdite, mentre i rami secchi li puoi tagliare una sola volta. Si esce da queste situazioni investendo e rilanciando, lo sanno anche i negozianti e gli ambulanti.



Senza voler difendere Gazidis(anzi). Va detto che però i conti li ha ripianati. In un anno é passato da -146 a -100 a bilancio. Quasiasi Ad di qualsiasi società che in un anno migliora il bilancio di 1/3 viene elogiato da tutti e prende fior di bonus. Finora non é riuscito ad aumentare i ricavi, ma una sua frase l'altro giorno in conferenza mi lascia ben sperare...ha detto tipo siamo migliorati e continueremo a farlo nel lato marketing e comnerciale. In effetti nell'ultimo periodo é stato annunciato qualche nuovo sponsor o collaborazione anche se non sembravano particolarmente rilevanti


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Senza voler difendere Gazidis(anzi). Va detto che però i conti li ha ripianati. In un anno é passato da -146 a -100 a bilancio. Quasiasi Ad di qualsiasi società che in un anno migliora il bilancio di 1/3 viene elogiato da tutti e prende fior di bonus. Finora non é riuscito ad aumentare i ricavi, ma una sua frase l'altro giorno in conferenza mi lascia ben sperare...ha detto tipo siamo migliorati e continueremo a farlo nel lato marketing e comnerciale. In effetti nell'ultimo periodo é stato annunciato qualche nuovo sponsor o collaborazione anche se non sembravano particolarmente rilevanti



Va bene, ok, però diamine sei al milan da un anno e mezzo. Una smossa per quanto riguarda gli sponsor te la devi dare. Ma secondo me non può darsela per il discorso che ho fatto prima, e cioè che senza investimenti e senza risultati sportivi di rilievo sono pochi gli sponsor che vogliono associare il proprio brand a quello del Milan.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Va bene, ok, però diamine sei al milan da un anno e mezzo. Una smossa per quanto riguarda gli sponsor te la devi dare. Ma secondo me non può darsela per il discorso che ho fatto prima, e cioè che senza investimenti e senza risultati sportivi di rilievo sono pochi gli sponsor che vogliono associare il proprio brand a quello del Milan.



Una smossa tra gli sponsor si spera ci sia a breve...abbiamo rinnovato con fly emitares senza più esclusiva. C'è cosi spazio x un secondo sponsor di maglia


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve nessuna giustificazione.
> Adesso tutti rispetteranno i bilanci in pari (perchè altrimenti per il 905% delle società il giochino non sarebbe sostenibile), ma se davvero la UEFA mollasse sulle verifiche (ma io non credo sia così), ne approfitteranno City, PSG, Chelsea...
> 
> Non è una scusa per non spendere, perchè le proprietà non "spendono", era un sistema che frenava gli sceicchi dal fare quel che cavolo vogliono.
> ...



Infatti abramovich ha vinto champions in serie....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Va bene, ok, però diamine sei al milan da un anno e mezzo. Una smossa per quanto riguarda gli sponsor te la devi dare. Ma secondo me non può darsela per il discorso che ho fatto prima, e cioè che senza investimenti e senza risultati sportivi di rilievo sono pochi gli sponsor che vogliono associare il proprio brand a quello del Milan.



è vero anche quello, ma il veto su ibra e la conferma di gattuso pesano tanto lo scorso anno. poi ha avvallato paqueta - piatek. in pratica tutto al contrario.
non spiccica una H di italiano e parla solo di BLM e cavolate simili.. eddai sveglia.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma l'insostenibilità di quei conti è legata al fatto che le rispettive proprietà stavano fallendo, tutt'altro che per motivi sportivi. Il milan non è fallito, pur avendo fatto campagne acquisti faraoniche in quel periodo. E perchè? Perchè aveva una proprietà solidissima dietro. Poi Berlusconi si è stancato di pompare denaro nel Milan, ma non perchè le sue società stessero fallendo, anzi, rimane tra gli uomini più ricchi del mondo.



Il Milan nella sostanza è fallito, semplicemente a garanzia formale di quel fallimento (ovvero l'impossibilità del proprietario di far fronte ai conti aziendali) c'era un fondo che subentrava al posto del liquidatore.

E proprio Berlusconi ed il meccanismo perverso di quel calcio è il motivo per cui noi siamo nelle canne da anni.
Perché quei sistemi alla Berlusconi per funzionare necessitano della costante alimentazione di chi quei soldi mette a fondo perso. Chiusi i rubinetti, ci sono rimasti solo i passivi.

Non a caso faccio ora l'esempio del Monza: se domani Berlusconi e Galliani muoiono in un incidente aereo, che ne sarà della società?
Esatto, fallimento e scomparsa in Eccellenza Lombardia Girone B nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Questo è lo sport che ci piace tanto? A me no.

Sostenibilità è la parola chiave: negli USA l'hanno capito prima di tutti, in Premier ci sono arrivati primi in Europa, io spero che presto si superi il FPF non perché ha fallito, ma perché subentra qualcosa di ancora più forte e completo.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Agosto 2020)

comunque ragazzi, non prendiamoci in giro. Il calcio che abbiamo visto in questi anni è o stile ffp o stile berlusconi.
Qui molti inveiscono contro il ffp perchè noi siamo stati stile berlusconi per anni e anni e le nostre champions sono state "comprate" dai soldi del berlusca sotto forma di una sfilza di campioni, mega stipendi e mega cartellini. Ci sono stati milioni di tifosi di centinaia di squadre che non potevano far altro che invidiare i soldi di berlusconi e guardare il Milan che introduceva il concetto di turn over nel calcio con non più 11 giocatori, ma con rose da 15-20 giocatori.

oggi Berlusconi non c'è più, bisogna quindi affidarsi alla competenza.

Togliamo il ffp? Il Milan attuale è finito. FINITO. Theo domani andrebbe a fare il panchinaro al psg. Ibra il raccattapalle al real e Donnarumma la riserva al city. I berlusconi ora li hanno gli altri club, se gli togli un minimo di freno del ffp, noi siamo destinati alla mediocrità perenne in attesa di uno sceicco tutto nostro.

Non so come facciate a guardare il milan con l'ossessione di poter vedere la squadra tornare a giocarsela solo e soltanto con uno sceicco come proprietario. E' triste come cosa.

PS tra l'altro tutti che si affannano a insultarlo il berlusca e poi sotto sotto pagherebbero di tasca loro per riaverlo.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma l'insostenibilità di quei conti è legata al fatto che le rispettive proprietà stavano fallendo, tutt'altro che per motivi sportivi. Il milan non è fallito, pur avendo fatto campagne acquisti faraoniche in quel periodo. E perchè? Perchè aveva una proprietà solidissima dietro. Poi Berlusconi si è stancato di pompare denaro nel Milan, ma non perchè le sue società stessero fallendo, anzi, rimane tra gli uomini più ricchi del mondo.




Infatti, non capisco che c’entrino le squadre con le proprietà. Se ad es. domani Lotito dovesse fallire anche la Lazio verrebbe investita dall’eventuale bufera finanziaria della società che controlla la Lazio. Il Parma è fallito nel 2015, il Valencia è in crisi nera, la Roma, semifinalista di champions due anni fa, ha accumulato un passivo spaventoso e chiuderà il bilancio con una perdita di circa 170 mln; dove stanno i benefici del fpf? 

Tutti sono contro gli sceicchi, e prima contro Abramovich, ma se domani PSG, City e Chelsea dovessero essere vendute ci sarebbe la fila di acquirenti. E parliamo di squadre che se avessero rispettato il fpf varrebbero due spicci. Perché allora si è creato un sistema che penalizza chi investe? Semplice: per agevolare i club ricchi che hanno meno concorrenti con cui spartirsi i soldi mantenendo lo status quo. 

Io un sistema di regole che penalizza chi investe e crea valore non l’ho mai visto. Non capisco come si possa difendere quest’aborto economico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il Milan nella sostanza è fallito, semplicemente a garanzia formale di quel fallimento (ovvero l'impossibilità del proprietario di far fronte ai conti aziendali) c'era un fondo che subentrava al posto del liquidatore.
> 
> E proprio Berlusconi ed il meccanismo perverso di quel calcio è il motivo per cui noi siamo nelle canne da anni.
> Perché quei sistemi alla Berlusconi per funzionare necessitano della costante alimentazione di chi quei soldi mette a fondo perso. Chiusi i rubinetti, ci sono rimasti solo i passivi.
> ...



Il problema é che nella testa di molti milanisti quello “alla Berlusconi” é l’unico modo giusto e sano per essere proprietari. Spendere oltre le proprie capacitá, tanto poi “la proprietá” copre.

Oltre agli esempi fatti di ció a cui ha portato questo modo perverso di pensare, oltre ai casi Lazio e Parma che citavi.. ci ricordiamo la Fiorentina (fallita e fallito a ruota proprietario e sua azienda), Napoli, fallito. Roma.. con il proprietario che per coprire i debiti ha dovuto regalare l’azienda di Famiglia (la IP) alla banca, Il Genoa (fallito), La Samp il cui proprietario almeno ha avuto la luciditá di liquidare tutto appena in tempo...

Praticamente tutto il calcio Italiano che conta o é sopravvissuto grazie a enormi esborsi di capitali di Agnelli, Moratti e Berlusconi, o si é aggrappato al “lodo Petrucci” per non scomparire per sempre.

Bei tempi...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora.....
> 
> senza FPF....
> 
> vatti avedere chi ha vinto la champions nell'era FPF ma dopo l'introduzione dei gironi e più di uan squadra per nazione...Quello e i soldi, tanti, che si sono riversati solo nelle casse di chi aveva tanti tifosi, ad aver fatto la differenza. il FPF non centra nulla, di nulla, di nulla.




Continua a raccontarti le favole. Puoi imbellirle come vuoi ma sempre fantasie sono.

Poi vedi che in Italia vince solo la Juve, in Germania solo il Bayern e in Spagna solo Real e Barça. L’unico campionato ancora godibile e incerto è la premier dove una distribuzione più equa dei ricavi tra le squadre attenua gli effetti del fpf consentendo a molte squadre di lottare per obiettivi importanti. 

Sul fatto che poi debba vincere solo chi ha tanti tifosi è meglio non rispondere perché è una delle cause che hanno portato la juve a dominare il calcio italiano mandandolo in rovina. Ed è quello che capiterà anche alla champions. Ci sarà da ridere quando la Uefa rimarrà con un pugno di mosche mentre i grandi club formeranno la superlega. Ed uno dei motivi che porteranno alla creazione di questo nuovo campionato sarà proprio il fpf: perché prima o poi gli introiti della champions risulteranno insufficienti ed allora serviranno nuovi investitori che entreranno nel calcio solo se avranno la garanzia di competere ad armi pari cioè senza il fpf.


----------



## sipno (27 Agosto 2020)

Io continuo a pensare che il FFP non sia per niente una scusa.

Se uno ha lo sceicco al quale piace buttare soldi con finte sponsorizzazioni non significa che noi con un'altro tipo di proprietà dovremmo fare lo stesso.

Per alcuni versi il poter versare soldi nelle proprie casse senza giochetti sarebbe meglio per Elliott così da poter avere in mano la lista delle spese da aggiungere in caso di vendita.
Ho speso tot, voglio tot... tanto per capirci.

Invece una sponsorizzazione farlocca sono semplicemente soldi buttati che non figurano tra gli investimenti della proprietà
E quando è una società di passaggio come la nostra capirete più che bene che è impossibile che essa spenda a fondo perduto.

Ora vi prego, non ditemi che voglio difendere la società, a me non frega nulla di loro e io come tutti vorrei una proprietà più interessata a spendere, ma non tirate in ballo questa cosa del FFP che può essere raggirata solo da coloro a cui piace gettare soldi.

Mi pare che Real Barcellona ecc non facciano queste cose, perchè campano tranquillamente con il loro bilancio, che comunque è stratosferico.

Elliott non ha interessa che il Milan diventi un Real Madrid... Elliot vuole che qualcuno restituisca loro i soldi per l'acquisizione più qualche extra.

Inoltre non penso che come gli sceicchi Elliott abbia società per poter fare sponsorizzazioni a comando...

Quindi si che è vero che il FFP è una grandissima cavolata, ma non dite che è una scusa per Elliot... Magari senza blocchi non spenderebbe molto di più ma penso che poter investire senza problemi con la quasi certezza di poterli riprendere quei soldi, a loro non farebbe di certo male.

Semplicemente non lo possono fare a differenza di altri.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti, non capisco che c’entrino le squadre con le proprietà. Se ad es. domani Lotito dovesse fallire anche la Lazio verrebbe investita dall’eventuale bufera finanziaria della società che controlla la Lazio. Il Parma è fallito nel 2015, il Valencia è in crisi nera, la Roma, semifinalista di champions due anni fa, ha accumulato un passivo spaventoso e chiuderà il bilancio con una perdita di circa 170 mln; dove stanno i benefici del fpf?
> 
> Tutti sono contro gli sceicchi, e prima contro Abramovich, ma se domani PSG, City e Chelsea dovessero essere vendute ci sarebbe la fila di acquirenti. E parliamo di squadre che se avessero rispettato il fpf varrebbero due spicci. Perché allora si è creato un sistema che penalizza chi investe? Semplice: per agevolare i club ricchi che hanno meno concorrenti con cui spartirsi i soldi mantenendo lo status quo.
> 
> Io un sistema di regole che penalizza chi investe e crea valore non l’ho mai visto. Non capisco come si possa difendere quest’aborto economico.




Il giro dei soldi è aumentato nel corso degli anni quindi era abbastanza palese che ai piani alti diverse squadre volessero lockare la propria posizione, più soldi per le stesse squadre, ergo chi arriva in semi e non fa parte della cerchia è un bicchiere d'acqua nel deserto perché non può semplicemente competere l'anno dopo e chi ha i soldi non investe nelle squadre che sono ben dietro le intoccabili ma semplicemente non investe e forse non gli conviene nemmeno comprare le squadre già "pronte" perché sarebbe uno sperpero di soldi assurdo con tutte le limitazioni derivanti dal meraviglioso fpf.
Cosa ci vuole quindi per tornare in alto? probabilmente il blasone, i tifosi, lo stadio, l'appeal economico della città, probabilmente Milano dovrebbe essere al primo posto se guardiamo solamente questi fattori eppure siamo qui che non capiamo se verremo venduti e perché non riusciamo a far valere la nostra posizione sociale.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il giro dei soldi è aumentato nel corso degli anni quindi era abbastanza palese che ai piani alti diverse squadre volessero lockare la propria posizione, più soldi per le stesse squadre, ergo chi arriva in semi e non fa parte della cerchia è un bicchiere d'acqua nel deserto perché non può semplicemente competere l'anno dopo e chi ha i soldi non investe nelle squadre che sono ben dietro le intoccabili ma semplicemente non investe e forse non gli conviene nemmeno comprare le squadre già "pronte" perché sarebbe uno sperpero di soldi assurdo con tutte le limitazioni derivanti dal meraviglioso fpf.
> Cosa ci vuole quindi per tornare in alto? probabilmente il blasone, i tifosi, lo stadio, l'appeal economico della città, probabilmente Milano dovrebbe essere al primo posto se guardiamo solamente questi fattori eppure siamo qui che non capiamo se verremo venduti e perché non riusciamo a far valere la nostra posizione sociale.



Per tornare in alto servono i soldi. Tanti. Puoi prendere il dirigente più esperto del mondo, ma se non gli dai i soldi fallirà. 

Senza pecunia non fai un tubo. Il resto son chiacchiere con cui la proprietà e Gazidis intortano una parte dei tifosi che abboccano all’esca. Poche balle: senza grana non fai nulla, o meglio, fai quello che fa Gazidis: il chiacchierone.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma proprio le vicende che spesso vengono criticate, che hanno in City e Psg i casi simbolo, sono l'emblema di quanto sia contraddittoria questa posizione.
> 
> Perché allora che ci fanno, mettendo casi sparsi e diversi tra loro, Napoli, Chelsea, Schalke 04, Atletico Madrid, Lione, West Ham, Everton, Newcastle e tutte le altre di Premier, tra poco il Lipsia, con presenze più o meno fisse tra le prime 20 del fatturato, emergendo il più delle volte o dalle serie minori o da posizioni di assoluto anonimato?
> 
> ...



Djerry, il discorso è lungo e complesso ma proverò ad esser breve e sintetico :

Per come vedo il calcio io se un club vuole esser virtuoso e autofinanziarsi può legittimamente farlo ma quella che è una scelta non deve essere un'imposizione.
Il bayern vuole vivere della sua grandezza e del suo marchio ? E come il bayern potrei citare juve , real, barca , ecc ecc.
Sono liberi da farlo. Nessuno lo vieta.

D'altro canto : c'è un club nuovo con una proprietà nuova che vuole investire secondo un proprio piano finanziario e industriale?
Deve esser loro permesso senza andare ad imporre paletti o vincoli.
Se uno sceicco vuole comprare un club e pompare nelle casse del club tanti soldi non ci può essere legge che lo impedisce perchè nessuna legge può andare contro le leggi del mercato.
A limite si possono controllare il pagamento delle tasse, il pagamento degli stipendi e il livello dei debiti ma nulla altro.

Si vuole ''equilibrare'' il giochino affinchè non vinca sempre lo stesso o chi ha più soldi?
Benissimo, si lavori al tetto ingaggi.
Cosi anzichè vedere bale e isco che portano le borracce al real magari possono regalare sogni altrove.

Delle volte leggo che senza le regole attuali del fpf assisteremmo a partite delle fasi finali in champions del tipo malaga - city coi clubs storici spazzati via di colpo.
Concetto che trovo demenziale e fuori da ogni logica.
A parte il fatto che la storia la si scrive ogni giorno e non vedo il motivo secondo il quale il malaga non possa trovare spazio nel calcio che conta mentre il real debba avere un posto assicurato.
Chiudiamo idealmente i posti al 2020 ?? Il calcio finisce nel 2020?

Seguendo queste teorie quindi oggi non esisterebbe nemmeno il barca che fa capolino per la prima volta nel calcio che conta con la champions vinta ai danni della samp.
Era il 1992, non un secolo fa.
Prima di quella data il barca non esisteva o quasi a livello internazionale.

Il calcio, come la storia, la si scrive ogni giorno, non si possono cristallizzare i poteri e le gerarchie e stabilire in quale modo si debba fare calcio.


Se si impone come investire e si bloccano gli investimenti non si fa che chiudere la storia oggi : chi c'è c'è e chi non c'è non c'è.
E chi non può venire su non fa altro che il gioco di chi è grande e resta tale.


----------



## kipstar (27 Agosto 2020)

credo che finchè non verrà scritta la parola fine al ffp con carte bollate ..... sentiremo parlare di ffp....
anche se per altri non esiste mi pare.....


----------



## sipno (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Djerry, il discorso è lungo e complesso ma proverò ad esser breve e sintetico :
> 
> Per come vedo il calcio io se un club vuole esser virtuoso e autofinanziarsi può legittimamente farlo ma quella che è una scelta non deve essere un'imposizione.
> Il bayern vuole vivere della sua grandezza e del suo marchio ? E come il bayern potrei citare juve , real, barca , ecc ecc.
> ...



Sono d'accordo... Un salary cap sarebbe l'ideale...

Ma come applicarlo al giorno d'oggi per chi ha già un salary cap altissimo?
Devi dare minimo minimo 5 anni per adeguarsi e rendersi pronti, con i club più importanti che vedrebbero partire anche rimettendoci i propri campioni per fare entrare gente che deve prendere 4 volte meno.

Bello sarebbe bello... ma impossibile da attuare fino a quando ci saranno le volontà di non farlo da parte di certi team..

Pensare che il Barcellona da solo ha messi 40 mln... per tenerlo dovrebbe eliminare quasi tutta la rosa (poi bisogna vedere a quanto lo si porterebbe sto Cap), oppure regalare Messi.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il FFP non sia per niente una scusa.
> 
> Se uno ha lo sceicco al quale piace buttare soldi con finte sponsorizzazioni non significa che noi con un'altro tipo di proprietà dovremmo fare lo stesso.
> 
> ...



Può essere condivisibile quelli che scrivi anche se io personalmente la penso come Mandraghe; detto questo purtroppo da qualunque lato la si voglia vedere e pensare si giunge logicamente alle stesse conclusioni salvo rare eccezioni patologiche (tipo quelle di Zosimo) e cioè che ad Elliott della parte prettamente sportiva interessa poco o nulla che è pure LOGICO perche è un fondo speculativo che fa ovviamente solo il suo interesse che é antitetico a quello sportivo di NOI tifosi che vogliamo vedere la nostra squadra competitiva e non una barzelletta calcistica come ridotta ora, quindi amici prima se ne va è meglio è per noi.


----------



## sipno (27 Agosto 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Può essere condivisibile quelli che scrivi anche se io personalmente la penso come Mandraghe; detto questo purtroppo da qualunque lato la si voglia vedere e pensare si giunge logicamente alle stesse conclusioni salvo rare eccezioni patologiche (tipo quelle di Zosimo) e cioè che ad Elliott della parte prettamente sportiva interessa poco o nulla che è pure LOGICO perche è un fondo speculativo che fa ovviamente solo il suo interesse che é antitetico a quello sportivo di NOI tifosi che vogliamo vedere la nostra squadra competitiva e non una barzelletta calcistica come ridotta ora, quindi amici prima se ne va è meglio è per noi.



Ovviamente tutti speriamo nell'Arnaut di turno... Però poi occhio... Pure la Redull è stra ricca eppure non ha l'ambizione di fronteggiare il Bayern spendendo e spandendo.

Sarebbe più dura da digerire un Arnaut che si comporta qualsi come Elliott.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Djerry, il discorso è lungo e complesso ma proverò ad esser breve e sintetico :
> 
> Per come vedo il calcio io se un club vuole esser virtuoso e autofinanziarsi può legittimamente farlo ma quella che è una scelta non deve essere un'imposizione.
> Il bayern vuole vivere della sua grandezza e del suo marchio ? E come il bayern potrei citare juve , real, barca , ecc ecc.
> ...



Per carità, ci sono molte sfumature su cui concordo col tuo pensiero, così come comunque l'impostazione di Zosimo e di chi la pensa come lui resta quella più vicina a me.
Ma ovviamente si va lunghi e dobbiamo concentrarci sul mercato ora 

Penso solo una cosa diversamente da quello che dici: è falso che il FPF blocca gli investimenti ed è falso quello che ha detto opportunisticamente Paolo in conferenza che non permette di ridurre il gap.

O meglio, Paolo ha detto una cosa imprecisa, perché è vero che ci sono dei limiti ma questi sono doverosi e scattano solo se hai fatto errori catastrofici ed hai speso oltre le tue possibilità in passato.
Qui molti amici rossoneri non saranno d'accordo, ma per me sarebbe e sarebbe stato scandaloso che una società come il Milan che ha speso e buttato via quei soldi generando quei passivi anno dopo anno, potesse e possa ancora spendere a piacimento in continuità aziendale dopo i disastri Galliani, Mirabelli e Leonardo.

Non punire quelle nefandezze solo perché arriva una nuova proprietà (e non a caso c'è un agreement speciale per questi casi), non sarebbe stato accettabile. Ed ora Paolo paga quegli errori non suoi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve nessuna giustificazione.
> Adesso tutti rispetteranno i bilanci in pari (perchè altrimenti per il 905% delle società il giochino non sarebbe sostenibile), ma se davvero la UEFA mollasse sulle verifiche (ma io non credo sia così), ne approfitteranno City, PSG, Chelsea...
> 
> Non è una scusa per non spendere, perchè le proprietà non "spendono", era un sistema che frenava gli sceicchi dal fare quel che cavolo vogliono.
> ...


Ma per quale motivo non dovrebbero vincere anche altre squadre... ma chissenefrega di Bayern, United e compagnia bella... 
Dove sta scritto che altre squadre non possano allestire formazioni competitive per poter battere gli squadroni europei? Bah...


----------



## luigi61 (27 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tutti speriamo nell'Arnaut di turno... Però poi occhio... Pure la Redull è stra ricca eppure non ha l'ambizione di fronteggiare il Bayern spendendo e spandendo.
> 
> Sarebbe più dura da digerire un Arnaut che si comporta qualsi come Elliott.



Certo sarebbe indigeribile ma cosi a cazzotto le basi sono/sarebbero diverse; LV non è un fondo speculativo e avrebbe tutto l'interesse a rilanciare il club associandolo proprio al brand solo per dirne una...ma poi ascolta io penso che nessuno di noi tifosi pretenda pazzie, nessuno può pensare dall'oggi al domani di prendere Messi o Cr7 però dico una politica marcatamente di rinforzo del club partendo da quei giocatori buoni che abbiamo e rafforzandosi anno dopo anno, ecco io personalmente sarei già felice perché si intravvederebbe un futuro che ad oggi almeno io, con Elliott proprio non vedo


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Agosto 2020)

Il problema principale del Fair Play Finanziario è che non favorisce la competizione sportiva. 

I discorsi riguardo chi ha meritato di ottenere una posizione dominante sul mercato ("Hanno investito bene!!"; "Hanno gestito in modo equilibrato le risorse") , oltre ad essere discutibili (vogliamo parlare degli scandalosi prestiti da 600-700 min concessi dalle banche spagnole a Real Madrid, Barcellona e Valencia tra il 2007 e il 2011 per finanziare il loro calciomercato in un periodo in cui la Spagna ha ottenuto dall'Unione Europea, cioè da noi contribuenti, 100 miliardi per ripianare i debiti proprio di queste banche?), lasciano il tempo che trovano perchè in uno sport alla fine dovrebbe contare solo il campo. E da questo punto di vista, rimane il fatto incontrovertibile che un club come il Barcellona può permettersi di sbagliare sistematicamente ogni anno colpi da 100 min l'uno (Dembele, Coutinho, Griezman) ed ottenere figuracce epiche in Champions senza perdere mai la possibilità di poter rifare completamente la rosa ogni anno mentre club comunque storici ed importanti come Inter, Arsenal, Atletico o Borussia (giusto per non parlare sempre di noi) non possono permettersi di sbagliare un acquisto di livello, pena il dover vendere giocatori importanti della squadra per rientrare nei parametri. 

Come giustamente sottolineato da qualcuno, se davvero si cercasse competitività ed equilibrio si dovrebbe implementare un sistema di Salary Cap simil NBA, con un tetto agli ingaggi in valori assoluti (rapportato in % al fatturato riporterebbe tutto al punto di partenza). In questo modo si eviterebbe di avere squadre come PSG, City, Real e Barcellona depredare club di medio-alto livello per acquistare giocatori strapagati da inserire a 15 minuti dalla fine (vi prego ditemi a cosa è servito Draxler al PSG o Tolisso al Bayern). A quel punto, con tutti livellati, per vincere bisognerebbe tornare ad avere idee vincenti o puntare sul settore giovanile. Sono però conscio che sarebbe molto difficile farlo perchè verrebbero chiamati in causa i diritti dei calciatori, il libero mercato etc....


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per carità, ci sono molte sfumature su cui concordo col tuo pensiero, così come comunque l'impostazione di Zosimo e di chi la pensa come lui resta quella più vicina a me.
> Ma ovviamente si va lunghi e dobbiamo concentrarci sul mercato ora
> 
> Penso solo una cosa diversamente da quello che dici: è falso che il FPF blocca gli investimenti ed è falso quello che ha detto opportunisticamente Paolo in conferenza che non permette di ridurre il gap.
> ...


Djerry sei un utente che stimo molto ma credo sia giusto raccontare la storia fino in fondo. Lungi da me difendere la scellerata gestione del duo Fassone e Mirabelli ma, per onestà intellettuale, è doveroso anche ammettere che la nuova dirigenza si ritrovò una rosa dal valore scandaloso (ricordi i vari Mati Fernandez, Principito Sosa.....?) che non avrebbe mai potuto centrare l'obiettivo Champions League. 
Provarono ad investire pesantemente nel tentativo di accelerare il percorso di crescita ma fallirono perchè il DS mostrò una clamorosa incompetenza tecnica e gestionale.Questo però non toglie il livello vergognoso della rosa ricevuta in gestione dalla precedente proprietà. Ora non mi è chiaro perchè il club AC Milan debba continuare a pagare per le nefandezze compiute dal suo ex...cioè attuale proprietario.
Galliani carica a bilancio il prezzo delle sue succulente polpette con Preziosi, Raiola ed amici e noi a distanza di anni dobbiamo ancora pagare mentre lui entra in Senato e fa l'AD di un'altra squadra senza averci minimamente rimesso? Il Milan subisce il peggior downgrade della storia del calcio passando nel giro di pochi anni da club più titolato al mondo ad una Roma che non ce l'ha fatta e viene usato come veicolo finanziario per far rientrare fondi in nero da paradisi fiscali ed è giusto che non possa spendere per espiare colpe non sue? Fino a prova contraria il Milan è vittima di questa situazione, non carnefice, o mi sono perso qualche puntata che devo recuperare su Netflix?


----------



## sipno (27 Agosto 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Certo sarebbe indigeribile ma cosi a cazzotto le basi sono/sarebbero diverse; LV non è un fondo speculativo e avrebbe tutto l'interesse a rilanciare il club associandolo proprio al brand solo per dirne una...ma poi ascolta io penso che nessuno di noi tifosi pretenda pazzie, nessuno può pensare dall'oggi al domani di prendere Messi o Cr7 però dico una politica marcatamente di rinforzo del club partendo da quei giocatori buoni che abbiamo e rafforzandosi anno dopo anno, ecco io personalmente sarei già felice perché si intravvederebbe un futuro che ad oggi almeno io, con Elliott proprio non vedo



Si si sono d'accordo... io però non ho paragonato ad Anaut a Elliott a Redbull.
Anche la Redbull investe molto per la crescita del club ma lo fa con ragazzini, ecco, ho infatti detto che qui un Arnaut che fa come Redbull verrebbe bersagliato quanto e più di Elliott se facesse come la Redbull.

Essere Billionari non equivale ad avere una proprietà che fa come il PSG... può essere che ha altri interessi come appunto fa la Redbull, che investe tantissimo ma non come piacerebbe ad un Milanista...

Vero è, che un conto è prendere il Lipsia e un conto è prendere il Milan... Ma mai dire mai... Le abbiamo viste tutte ultimamente.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Djerry sei un utente che stimo molto ma credo sia giusto raccontare la storia fino in fondo. Lungi da me difendere la scellerata gestione del duo Fassone e Mirabelli ma, per onestà intellettuale, è doveroso anche ammettere che la nuova dirigenza si ritrovò una rosa dal valore scandaloso (ricordi i vari Mati Fernandez, Principito Sosa.....?) che non avrebbe mai potuto centrare l'obiettivo Champions League.
> Provarono ad investire pesantemente nel tentativo di accelerare il percorso di crescita ma fallirono perchè il DS mostrò una clamorosa incompetenza tecnica e gestionale.Questo però non toglie il livello vergognoso della rosa ricevuta in gestione dalla precedente proprietà. Ora non mi è chiaro perchè il club AC Milan debba continuare a pagare per le nefandezze compiute dal suo ex...cioè attuale proprietario.
> Galliani carica a bilancio il prezzo delle sue succulente polpette con Preziosi, Raiola ed amici e noi a distanza di anni dobbiamo ancora pagare mentre lui entra in Senato e fa l'AD di un'altra squadra senza averci minimamente rimesso? Il Milan subisce il peggior downgrade della storia del calcio passando nel giro di pochi anni da club più titolato al mondo ad una Roma che non ce l'ha fatta e viene usato come veicolo finanziario per far rientrare fondi in nero da paradisi fiscali ed è giusto che non possa spendere per espiare colpe non sue? Fino a prova contraria il Milan è vittima di questa situazione, non carnefice, o mi sono perso qualche puntata che devo recuperare su Netflix?



Assolutamente, non a caso ho citato in primis Galliani ed ho fatto riferimento ai rubinetti di Berlusconi 

A margine e senza esprimere giudizi politici, solo in Italia si può dire che un senatore eletto che prima pensava solo alla gnocca ora pensa solo giorno e notte al Monza. Tutto come se fosse normalmente simpatico che il ruolo di senatore non debba occupare neanche un minuto della giornata.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il problema principale del Fair Play Finanziario è che non favorisce la competizione sportiva.
> 
> I discorsi riguardo chi ha meritato di ottenere una posizione dominante sul mercato ("Hanno investito bene!!"; "Hanno gestito in modo equilibrato le risorse") , oltre ad essere discutibili (vogliamo parlare degli scandalosi prestiti da 600-700 min concessi dalle banche spagnole a Real Madrid, Barcellona e Valencia tra il 2007 e il 2011 per finanziare il loro calciomercato in un periodo in cui la Spagna ha ottenuto dall'Unione Europea, cioè da noi contribuenti, 100 miliardi per ripianare i debiti proprio di queste banche?), lasciano il tempo che trovano perchè in uno sport alla fine dovrebbe contare solo il campo. E da questo punto di vista, rimane il fatto incontrovertibile che un club come il Barcellona può permettersi di sbagliare sistematicamente ogni anno colpi da 100 min l'uno (Dembele, Coutinho, Griezman) ed ottenere figuracce epiche in Champions senza perdere mai la possibilità di poter rifare completamente la rosa ogni anno mentre club comunque storici ed importanti come Inter, Arsenal, Atletico o Borussia (giusto per non parlare sempre di noi) non possono permettersi di sbagliare un acquisto di livello, pena il dover vendere giocatori importanti della squadra per rientrare nei parametri.
> 
> Come giustamente sottolineato da qualcuno, se davvero si cercasse competitività ed equilibrio si dovrebbe implementare un sistema di Salary Cap simil NBA, con un tetto agli ingaggi in valori assoluti (rapportato in % al fatturato riporterebbe tutto al punto di partenza). In questo modo si eviterebbe di avere squadre come PSG, City, Real e Barcellona depredare club di medio-alto livello per acquistare giocatori strapagati da inserire a 15 minuti dalla fine (vi prego ditemi a cosa è servito Draxler al PSG o Tolisso al Bayern). A quel punto, con tutti livellati, per vincere bisognerebbe tornare ad avere idee vincenti o puntare sul settore giovanile. Sono però conscio che sarebbe molto difficile farlo perchè verrebbero chiamati in causa i diritti dei calciatori, il libero mercato etc....


Ecco, altro punto centrale: i soldi che le squadre spagnole hanno impiegato nei cloro calciomercato faraonici, attraverso i quali ci hanno surclassato in questo decennio, da dove credete provengano? Anche e soprattutto dalle tasche dei contribuenti italiani. Ma lasciamo perdere, perchè sennò poi mi si accusa di nazionalismo, cosa che mi disgusta.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il Milan nella sostanza è fallito, semplicemente a garanzia formale di quel fallimento (ovvero l'impossibilità del proprietario di far fronte ai conti aziendali) c'era un fondo che subentrava al posto del liquidatore.
> 
> E proprio Berlusconi ed il meccanismo perverso di quel calcio è il motivo per cui noi siamo nelle canne da anni.
> Perché quei sistemi alla Berlusconi per funzionare necessitano della costante alimentazione di chi quei soldi mette a fondo perso. Chiusi i rubinetti, ci sono rimasti solo i passivi.
> ...



Nulla impediva a Berlusconi di ricapitalizzare per appianare i bilanci. La penso come ha già detto un utente: autofinanziarsi deve essere una scelta, non un obbligo imposto con il fair play.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo... Un salary cap sarebbe l'ideale...
> 
> Ma come applicarlo al giorno d'oggi per chi ha già un salary cap altissimo?
> Devi dare minimo minimo 5 anni per adeguarsi e rendersi pronti, con i club più importanti che vedrebbero partire anche rimettendoci i propri campioni per fare entrare gente che deve prendere 4 volte meno.
> ...



Ci sarebbero i modi per rendere il gioco più equilibrato e spettacolare ma non sono quelli che si stanno perseguendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per carità, ci sono molte sfumature su cui concordo col tuo pensiero, così come comunque l'impostazione di Zosimo e di chi la pensa come lui resta quella più vicina a me.
> Ma ovviamente si va lunghi e dobbiamo concentrarci sul mercato ora
> 
> Penso solo una cosa diversamente da quello che dici: è falso che il FPF blocca gli investimenti ed è falso quello che ha detto opportunisticamente Paolo in conferenza che non permette di ridurre il gap.
> ...



Ma esattamente quali sarebbero queste colpe imperdonabili verso le società?
Quale sarebbe il grave peccato che i clubs devono portarsi dietro come palle al piede??


Aver sbagliato una valutazione calcistica sul kalinic di turno? 

E ti pare giusto che se si sbagliano delle valutazioni calcistiche bisogna far i salti mortali per uscirne e miracoli a bilancio?
Miracoli che, parliamoci chiaro, spesso sono operazioni discutibili che servono per raggirare le regole.

Francamente trovo più immorale pagare stipendi spropositati che sbagliare valutazioni sui singoli.
Perchè oggi a paralizzare il milan sono esattamente gli errori di mirabelli.

Se anche la juve dopo aver toppato il mercato per due anni di fila con elementi dei calibro di amauri, krasic, diego, ecc ecc fosse stata costretta a uscirne con la 'buona gestione' lo scudetto lo avrebbe vinto mai con conte......


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il problema principale del Fair Play Finanziario è che non favorisce la competizione sportiva.



Possiamo fermarci qua. Una frase semplice che riassume quale immane porcheria sia il fpf.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente quali sarebbero queste colpe imperdonabili verso le società?
> Quale sarebbe il grave peccato che i clubs devono portarsi dietro come palle al piede??
> 
> 
> ...



Queste sono le colpe:

2014: -91
2015: -90
2016: -74
2017: -64
2018: -126
2019: -145

Società che aggregano quei bilanci non possono e non devono continuare a stare sul "mercato e nel sistema" in quel modo, perché lo falsano.

Puoi prendere tutti i Kalinic ed i Krasic che vuoi, ma poi devi renderne conto in termini di bilancio, che è tutt'altra cosa dal discorso ormai secondario del "metterci i soldi".

Kalinic, Krasic e gli ingaggi che giustamente citi sono la causa, al FPF interessa solo l'effetto che è in quei numeri sopra (ed io lo farei molto più invasivo).

La Juve, che comunque ha creato l'asset stadio, deve baciare perpetuamente le chiappe a Conte perché erano già al terzo all-in con ricapitalizzazione impressionante da parte di Exor poco prima.
Sempre a proposito del discorso che non si può investire e chi ha i soldi non li può mettere...

Il FPF è, insieme al limite 2:1 first-to-last dei diritti televisivi, il miglior tentativo fatto ad Est dell'Atlantico per rendere meritocratica una competizione sportiva.

E chi si lamenta della poco competizione o peggio del fatto che vincono sempre le stesse, sbaglia in pieno bersaglio.

Nascita della Champions + sistemi nazionali differenti: qui caso mai sarebbe da scagliarsi per chi parla di squilibri nel calcio europeo.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Queste sono le colpe:
> 
> 2014: -91
> 2015: -90
> ...



E quelle che truccano i bilanci con plusvalenze fittizie o che ricevono aiuti di stato invece possono stare nel sistema?


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E quelle che truccano i bilanci con plusvalenze fittizie o che ricevono aiuti di stato invece possono stare nel sistema?



Temi spinosi, assolutamente.

Il problema soprattutto delle plusvalenze fittizie è che proprio non saprei come risolverle.
Pensa che una delle più famose additate come tali (Zaniolo) si è rivelata al contrario uno dei più grandi affari recenti.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Temi spinosi, assolutamente.
> 
> Il problema soprattutto delle plusvalenze fittizie è che proprio non saprei come risolverle.
> Pensa che una delle più famose additate come tali (Zaniolo) si è rivelata al contrario uno dei più grandi affari recenti.



Assolutamente vero e pensa che una delle protagoniste di quello scambio con le plusvalenze si è aggiustata il bilancio, è entrata in Champions e dall' anno prossimo concorrerà per il campionato. Non mi pare che qui il famoso Fpf si faccia sentire. Quindi la domanda è: un sistema che premia i furbi e penalizza gli altri che sistema è?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre il Milan e i dirigenti continuano ad tirare in ballo e ad invocare, ad ogni conferenza, il fair play finanziario, il Corriere dello Sport in edicola spiega perchè si tratta di un sistema ormai finita. E spiega i motivi del fallimento.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo



Non so nulla di finanza o di economia, ma sottolineo una cosa già citata da molti: chi ha portato il FPF in un tribunale vero ha praticamente sempre vinto. Questo credo che la dica lunga.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La Juve, che comunque ha creato l'asset stadio, deve baciare perpetuamente le chiappe a Conte perché erano già al terzo all-in con ricapitalizzazione impressionante da parte di Exor poco prima.
> Sempre a proposito del discorso che non si può investire e chi ha i soldi non li può mettere...




Exor a fine 2019 ha fatto un mega aumento di capitale di 300 mln, e varato un bond da 175 milioni a febbraio 2019. Non mi pare un esempio di buona gestione. Quindi nonostante le centinaia di milioni di plusvalenze, spesso farlocche, e nonostante il rispetto del fpf stanno alla canna del gas. Hanno eroso il patrimonio, non raggiungono i 10 mln di liquidità, hanno quasi 500 mln di debiti. Però loro, a differenza del Milan, sono in regola col fpf. Bah.


Alcuni dati, bilancio 2019:

Juve: 

Debiti finanziari lordi: -473 mln

Liquidità: 9,7 mln

Patrimonio netto: 31,2 mln


Milan:

Debiti finanziari lordi: -95 mln

Liquidità: 12,5 mln

Patrimonio netto: 83,3 mln



Eppure per le astruse regole del fpf i cattivi siamo noi.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero e pensa che una delle protagoniste di quello scambio con le plusvalenze si è aggiustata il bilancio, è entrata in Champions e dall' anno prossimo concorrerà per il campionato. Non mi pare che qui il famoso Fpf si faccia sentire. Quindi la domanda è: un sistema che premia i furbi e penalizza gli altri che sistema è?



Occhio però che le plusvalenze fittizie tanto furbe poi non sono perché prima o poi ti presentano il conto, e ci sono società rimaste seppellite da esse.

Il sistema calcio in Italia perde competitività proprio per colpa loro ad inizio del secolo, perché mentre qui si passavano le figurine per permettersi acquisti fuori dalla portata, altrove costruivano stadi di proprietà o organizzavano il miglior mondiale rivalorizzando il sistema intero.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Exor a fine 2019 ha fatto un mega aumento di capitale di 300 mln, e varato un bond da 175 milioni a febbraio 2019. Non mi pare un esempio di buona gestione. Quindi nonostante le centinaia di milioni di plusvalenze, spesso farlocche, e nonostante il rispetto del fpf stanno alla canna del gas. Hanno eroso il patrimonio, non raggiungono i 10 mln di liquidità, hanno quasi 500 mln di debiti. Però loro, a differenza del Milan, sono in regola col fpf. Bah.
> 
> 
> Alcuni dati, bilancio 2019:
> ...



Quando parlo di FPF più invasivo intendo anche quello, ovvero una maggiore attenzione al troppo trascurato lato finanziario.

Ma criticare il FPF per quella disparità è come dire che il VAR è sbagliato perché la regola del fallo di mano non funziona.

Il FPF è ancora troppo imperfetto, ma va potenziato, non certo eliminato.

E comunque occhio alla Juve... La sua fortuna è che in Italia nei prossimi 4-5 anni critici difficilmente sbaglierà l'anno ed uscirà dalle prime 4. Ma se fosse in Premier, vero sistema sportivo d'eccellenza oggi, sarebbe molto delicata la sua situazione futura.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Occhio però che le plusvalenze fittizie tanto furbe poi non sono perché prima o poi ti presentano il conto, e ci sono società rimaste seppellite da esse.
> 
> Il sistema calcio in Italia perde competitività proprio per colpa loro ad inizio del secolo, perché mentre qui si passavano le figurine per permettersi acquisti fuori dalla portata, altrove costruivano stadi di proprietà o organizzavano il miglior mondiale rivalorizzando il sistema intero.



Presenteranno il conto nel senso che l' Inter verrà squalificata dalla Champions e sarà costretta a vendere i propri migliori giocatori? Quanto scommettiamo che non succederà nulla di tutto cio'?Come non è successo nulla al PSG nell' affaire Neymar e nulla è accaduto al City... Questi club contro cui è stato ideato il Fpf secondo te, non saranno mai e poi mai puniti nonostante tutto. Ci sta che tu dica che mentre in Italia si faceva le cicale altrove si faceva le formiche ma è altrettanto vedere che costruire uno stadio di proprietà in Italia è difficile per la burocrazia e la politica.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Presenteranno il conto nel senso che l' Inter verrà squalificata dalla Champions e sarà costretta a vendere i propri migliori giocatori? Quanto scommettiamo che non succederà nulla di tutto cio'?Come non è successo nulla al PSG nell' affaire Neymar e nulla è accaduto al City... Questi club contro cui è stato ideato il Fpf secondo te, non saranno mai e poi mai puniti nonostante tutto. Ci sta che tu dica che mentre in Italia si faceva le cicale altrove si faceva le formiche ma è altrettanto vedere che costruire uno stadio di proprietà in Italia è difficile per la burocrazia e la politica.



Hai però citato tre club, Inter, PSG e City, che hanno avuto eccome problemi e sanzioni non inferiori alle nostre col FPF.

E l'Inter che ora ci appare addirittura un modello, fino a qualche anno fa pre Spalletti era esattamente nel nostro stato attuale e costretta a numeri da circo sul mercato.

Per PSG e City il discorso è diverso perché nulla avrebbe potuto fermare la potenza delle loro proprietà. Ma non è che il FPF non si applica loro, anzi è sicuro che ha almeno ritardato e calmierato il loro arrivo ai vertici.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di FPF più invasivo intendo anche quello, ovvero una maggiore attenzione al troppo trascurato lato finanziario.
> 
> Ma criticare il FPF per quella disparità è come dire che il VAR è sbagliato perché la regola del fallo di mano non funziona.
> 
> ...




Il fpf finanziario va reso più equo o eliminato e sostituito con il salary cup e l'abolizione dei cartellini. 

Allora forse avremo un sistema più giusto. 

Parametrare tutto al fatturato e agli utili/perdite è una bestemmia economica. In pratica è un sistema studiato per penalizzare gli investimenti e cristallizzare lo status quo. Un'assurdità economica mai vista. 

Se l'economia reale avesse seguito le regole del fpf avremmo ancora computer con 20 mega di memoria, treni a carbone e macchine che farebbero al massimo i 100 km/h.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Queste sono le colpe:
> 
> 2014: -91
> 2015: -90
> ...



Certo bilanci che non hanno senso. Ma sono peggio di chi ha bilanci in pareggio ma 400 milioni di debito? La differenza é che il proprietario deve ripianare le perdite di bilancio (e quindi deve essere un problema suo), i debiti chi li paga? Ripeto o si considera la tutta la situazione patrimoniale di un club o il Fpf oggi non ha senso


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per PSG e City il discorso è diverso perché nulla avrebbe potuto fermare la potenza delle loro proprietà. Ma non è che il FPF non si applica loro, anzi è sicuro che ha almeno ritardato e calmierato il loro arrivo ai vertici.



Appunto, hanno cristallizzato la situazione che vedeva i club storici mettersi al riparo dalla concorrenza degli investitori (e sottolineo investitori) arabi.

Comunque giustamente i proprietari del PSG pagando Neymar a parte, come testimonial dei mondiali in Qatar, hanno dimostrato quanto il fpf della Uefa sia farlocco.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Hai però citato tre club, Inter, PSG e City, che hanno avuto eccome problemi e sanzioni non inferiori alle nostre col FPF.
> 
> E l'Inter che ora ci appare addirittura un modello, fino a qualche anno fa pre Spalletti era esattamente nel nostro stato attuale e costretta a numeri da circo sul mercato.
> 
> Per PSG e City il discorso è diverso perché nulla avrebbe potuto fermare la potenza delle loro proprietà. Ma non è che il FPF non si applica loro, anzi è sicuro che ha almeno ritardato e calmierato il loro arrivo ai vertici.



Hanno avuto sanzioni non inferiori alle nostre? Io non le ho viste estromesse dalle competizioni Uefa, anzi. Quanto al fatto che il Fpf abbia ritardato il loro arrivo ai vertici non mi trovi d' accordo. Hanno speso cifre folli sul mercato. Il PSG è arrivato in finale di Champions mentre il City corre il rischio di prendere il miglior giocatore del pianeta. Non è stato il Fpf a calmierare le due squadre ma gli avversari che si sono dimostrati più forti sul campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> *Queste sono le colpe:
> 
> 2014: -91
> 2015: -90
> ...



Ma dai djerry parliamo di una palla che rotola e di 22 ragazzi che la inseguono.
Davvero vogliamo farne un discorso di economia, di numeri e di passivi?

I bilanci piangono perchè le valutazioni si sbagliano.
Quindi se oggi ci fosse moratti come minimo dovrebbero dargli la sedia elettrica i commercialisti.

E poi se un ds sbaglia tutto o quasi come punizione gli si impone di fare i matrimoni coi fichi secchi?
Come punizione si impone l'immobilismo sul mercato ?

Per me tutto ciò è allucinante.
Non sono questi i parametri che andrebbero analizzati se si vuole migliorare la competizione anche perchè mentre a questi numeri e questi bilanci si fanno le pulci le altre sono già 'arrivate' e stanno comode a godere della loro condizione di big.
Vero che esistono anche le piccole realtà virtuose ma nessuno può imporre a nessuno programmi ventennali.
Anche perchè come a noi si fa le pulci per i bilanci altrove si potrebbero fare le pulci per gli stipendi e per i debiti.

Come la si giri e come la si guardi questo fpf pare studiato solo per non allargare i posti a tavola.

Il calcio non è una scienza esatta e non è nemmeno virtuoso come lo si vuole dipingere.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo bilanci che non hanno senso. Ma sono peggio di chi ha bilanci in pareggio ma 400 milioni di debito? La differenza é che il proprietario deve ripianare le perdite di bilancio (e quindi deve essere un problema suo), i debiti chi li paga? Ripeto o si considera la tutta la situazione patrimoniale di un club o il Fpf oggi non ha senso



La tanto osannata juve , regina italiana dei fatturati, oggi sarebbe non vendibile.
Il milan, il tanto bistrattato milan , oggi sarebbe vendibile.

Paradossi del fpf.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appunto, hanno cristallizzato la situazione che vedeva i club storici mettersi al riparo dalla concorrenza degli investitori (e sottolineo investitori) arabi.
> 
> Comunque giustamente i proprietari del PSG pagando Neymar a parte, come testimonial dei mondiali in Qatar, hanno dimostrato quanto il fpf della Uefa sia farlocco.



Hanno tenuto fuori dal giro i soldi veri, visto che loro giocano coi soldi di carta.
Gli unici soldi veri arrivano dalle tv , dallo stadio, sponsor e senza quelli fallirebbero.


E sia chiaro che non parlo da milanista frustrato ma da sportivo perchè io mi stuferei anche di barca-milan giocata tutti gli anni per le fasi finali di champions.
Un sistema chiuso stufa ed è destinato a portare alla noia perchè uccide la fantasia.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dai djerry parliamo di una palla che rotola e di 22 ragazzi che la inseguono.
> Davvero vogliamo farne un discorso di economia, di numeri e di passivi?
> 
> I bilanci piangono perchè le valutazioni si sbagliano.
> ...




Ma l'economia in generale non è scienza esatta. Le aziende investono e realizzano molti prodotti che poi floppano. Se dopo ogni investimento sbagliato si vietasse alle aziende di investire staremmo ancora fermi al XIX secolo. Pensa al flop colossale dei google glass. O alla mitica e derelitta Duna della Fiat e a tanti prodotti che hanno fallito provocando anche enormi voragini finanziarie nelle aziende. 

Ebbene non mi pare che poi qualcuno abbia vietato a queste aziende di fare altri debiti per altri investimenti.

Solo nel fpf dell'Uefa si vedono queste cose. E solo con le squadre di seconda fascia. Se sei il Barcellona puoi permetterti di spendere oltre 300 milioni per Coutinho, Dembelè e Griezmann. Poco male, il Barça è grande e sopravvive ai flop. Se invece noi avessimo sbagliato l'acquisto di Theo sarebbe stato un dramma perché non avremmo potuto sostituirlo. 

Oppure immagina una squadra che spende 100 mln per un giocatore che alla prima di campionato si rompe e che per non sforare il fpf non possa sostituirlo. Ipotesi tutt'altro che remota. Ebbene il fpf finanziario per questo caso abbastanza scolastico non prevede nulla. Assurdo.

Se sei grande sopravvivi, abusi della posizione dominante accapparrandoti i maggiori introiti, e vinci; se sei piccolo non puoi crescere perché gli investimenti sono praticamente vietati. Sarà perché ho studiato economia, ma a me questo sistema economico guidato dal fpf mi sembra una follia economica partorita da menti malate.


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

PSG e City hanno speso comunque cifre folli perché alla luce delle potenze che avevano dietro il processo era comunque irreversibile, ad ennesima dimostrazione di come se sei più ricco e vuoi investire, non c'è FPF finanziario che tenga. Altra cosa poi è vincere.

Poi non confondiamo due piani diversi: questi sono talmente voraci e non conoscono limiti quasi per loro cultura di formazione interna (parlo degli sceicchi) che non si fermano davanti a nulla e sì, hanno effettivamente abusato di furbate e mosse a dir poco al limite delle regole, sfruttando anche l'impreparazione iniziale del FPF.
Ma non vuol dire che quei soldi non ci siano del tutto, tant'è che hanno scansato le sanzioni nel giro di un paio di stagioni, con tanto di polemiche che sappiamo.

E quindi però decidiamoci: vogliamo il merito (ed allora okay il salary cap)? Oppure vogliamo che chi ha più soldi li possa investire (ed allora niente di peggio del salary cap)?



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dai djerry parliamo di una palla che rotola e di 22 ragazzi che la inseguono.
> Davvero vogliamo farne un discorso di economia, di numeri e di passivi?



Ah ok, ma allora di che stiamo parlando da stamattina? 

In effetti l'arrivo di Baka al momento è molto più inquietante nei miei pensieri


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma l'economia in generale non è scienza esatta. Le aziende investono e realizzano molti prodotti che poi floppano. Se dopo ogni investimento sbagliato si vietasse alle aziende di investire staremmo ancora fermi al XIX secolo. Pensa al flop colossale dei google glass. O alla mitica e derelitta Duna della Fiat e a tanti prodotti che hanno fallito provocando anche enormi voragini finanziarie nelle aziende.
> 
> Ebbene non mi pare che poi qualcuno abbia vietato a queste aziende di fare altri debiti per altri investimenti.
> 
> ...



Non ho studiato economia ma la penso esattamente come te da appassionato di calcio.
E' un sistema studiato per tutelare i clubs storici, tenere fuori gli investitori e , attenzione, particolare non da sottovalutare, tutelare i calciatori e agevolare i procuratori che possono portare soldi fuori dal sistema.

Ci sarebbero i modi per rendere il gioco più appassionante e più equilibrato ma, naturalmente , non vengono presi minimamente in considerazione.

Per questi e altri motivi tifo per gli sceicchi e per psg e city.
Perchè tra chi ha i soldi e chi vive sulle spalle altrui preferisco i primi che almeno spendendo fanno girare l'economia.

Del resto non mi pare che il real di inizi anni 90 o il chelsea di abramovich abbiano fatto faville, anzi.
Il real post fpf invece ha ucciso lo sport.

In quei tempi se ricordi era anche consuetudine comprare bene da real o chelsea perchè quando un giocatore non rendeva per una questione di costi a loro conveniva disfarsene.
Lo facevano un pò tutti in realtà per rimediare ad errori di valutazione.
Oggi invece i bale o gli isco restano a madrid per portare le borracce senza giocare ma restano sempre inaccessibili per gli altri e il real non può svenderli per motivi di 'bilancio'.
Oggi invece se prendi un cesso te lo devi portare dietro fino alla morte.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> PSG e City hanno speso comunque cifre folli perché alla luce delle potenze che avevano dietro il processo era comunque irreversibile, ad ennesima dimostrazione di come se sei più ricco e vuoi investire, non c'è FPF finanziario che tenga. Altra cosa poi è vincere.
> 
> Poi non confondiamo due piani diversi: questi sono talmente voraci e non conoscono limiti quasi per loro cultura di formazione interna (parlo degli sceicchi) che non si fermano davanti a nulla e sì, hanno effettivamente abusato di furbate e mosse a dir poco al limite delle regole, sfruttando anche l'impreparazione iniziale del FPF.
> Ma non vuol dire che quei soldi non ci siano del tutto, tant'è che hanno scansato le sanzioni nel giro di un paio di stagioni, con tanto di polemiche che sappiamo.
> ...



Beh aspetta un attimo il salary cup non è contro gli investimenti...il vero salary cup da a tutte le società che fanno la stessa competizione la possibilità di spendere uguale...se l'uefa fissa il salary cup a 300milioni tutti possono arrivare li...se poi non lo fanno é una scelta loro...


----------



## Djerry (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh aspetta un attimo il salary cup non è contro gli investimenti...il vero salary cup da a tutte le società che fanno la stessa competizione la possibilità di spendere uguale...se l'uefa fissa il salary cup a 300milioni tutti possono arrivare li...se poi non lo fanno é una scelta loro...



Dipende dal modello scelto.

Nell'NBA, tanto per usare un esempio noto a tutti, il Cap è regolarmente raggiunto da tutte le 30 franchigie (a seconda delle esigenze può esserci l'anno leggermente sotto o sopra la soglia).

Premesso che attuarlo ora nel calcio internazionale vuol dire aver fatto prima tutta una serie di correttivi propedeutici, ma poi non si può certo stabilire una cifra così alta raggiungibile per 2-3 squadre massimo, perché non cambierebbe nulla.

Io sono più per un sistema misto che considera sia il merito finanziario che il merito sportivo, ma adesso siamo troppo impegnati col mercato per impelagarci in una discussione simile


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho studiato economia ma la penso esattamente come te da appassionato di calcio.
> E' un sistema studiato per tutelare i clubs storici, tenere fuori gli investitori e , attenzione, particolare non da sottovalutare, tutelare i calciatori e agevolare i procuratori che possono portare soldi fuori dal sistema.
> 
> Ci sarebbero i modi per rendere il gioco più appassionante e più equilibrato ma, naturalmente , non vengono presi minimamente in considerazione.
> ...



Ecco un'altra stortura del fpf. Non hanno pensato ai procuratori. Invece di mettere un freno alle commissioni se ne sono fregati. E queste sanguisughe drenano enormi risorse per niente. Soldi che escono dal mondo del calcio senza alimentare nulla. Togliendo il costo del cartellino anche il potere di questi sciacalli verrebbe ridimensionato.

Pensa ad un calcio senza cartellini in cui ad esempio venisse imposto ai club di investire una quota, fissa o del fatturato, su scuole calcio e vivai. Invece abbiamo un buzzurro ignorante come Raiola che si permette di dettare condizioni a persone che in tutt'altri contesti non lo avrebbero considerato nemmeno un po'. Solo nel calcio esistono persone equivoche e viscide come Raiola. 

Con i diritti tv si è data una prima coltellata alla bellezza del calcio, il fpf l'ha uccisa del tutto. Col fpf e l'iniqua distribuzione delle risorse scordiamoci che il Bologna, il Verona, il Bilbao o il Saint Etienne possano vincere un campionato. Se domani Bezos acquistasse il Cagliari e seguisse pedissequamente le regole del fpf vincerebbe lo scudetto non prima di 10 anni. E chi è il pazzo che entra nel mondo del calcio se non può investire e nel contempo ingrassare emeriti suini come Raiola?


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco un'altra stortura del fpf. Non hanno pensato ai procuratori. Invece di mettere un freno alle commissioni se ne sono fregati. E queste sanguisughe drenano enormi risorse per niente. Soldi che escono dal mondo del calcio senza alimentare nulla. Togliendo il costo del cartellino anche il potere di questi sciacalli verrebbe ridimensionato.
> 
> Pensa ad un calcio senza cartellini in cui ad esempio venisse imposto ai club di investire una quota, fissa o del fatturato, su scuole calcio e vivai. Invece abbiamo un buzzurro ignorante come Raiola che si permette di dettare condizioni a persone che in tutt'altri contesti non lo avrebbero considerato nemmeno un po'. Solo nel calcio esistono persone equivoche e viscide come Raiola.
> 
> Con i diritti tv si è data una prima coltellata alla bellezza del calcio, il fpf l'ha uccisa del tutto. Col fpf e l'iniqua distribuzione delle risorse scordiamoci che il Bologna, il Verona, il Bilbao o il Saint Etienne possano vincere un campionato. Se domani Bezos acquistasse il Cagliari e seguisse pedissequamente le regole del fpf vincerebbe lo scudetto non prima di 10 anni. E chi è il pazzo che entra nel mondo del calcio se non può investire e nel contempo ingrassare emeriti suini come Raiola?



Beh ma i procuratori ci sarebbero in ogni caso e giustamente se lavorano vanno pagati. E x convenzione, non solo sportiva, il corrispettivo glielo corrispinde sempre il pagante e mai il cliente


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La proprietà non può investire per kolpa del fainanscial fer blei brutto e kattivo! Se spendi ti skualifikano!1!1!



Beh....ci hanno squalificato la scorsa stagione. E quando ci hanno squalificato ci si è indignati per la pessima gestione di Fassone. 
Decidetevi

P.s. inutile continuare a parlare del City:
nel 2019 il City ha fatturato 626mln
il Milan 241mln
Per cui potete perculare la società, fingere che il Fair Play finanziario sia una buffonata ma se non sapete leggere i numeri c’è davvero poco di cui discutere. Il City fattura 400mln in più del Milan ogni anno, di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma i procuratori ci sarebbero in ogni caso e giustamente se lavorano vanno pagati. E x convenzione, non solo sportiva, il corrispettivo glielo corrispinde sempre il pagante e mai il cliente



Si ma senza i cartellini o con commissioni fisse i loro guadagni e la loro influenza sarebbe ridotta. Basta guardare il passaggio di Pogba allo United per capire quanti soldi immeritati si è intascato Raiola. Spesso si devono dare molti soldi ai procuratori solo perché facciano una moral suasion verso i loro assistiti per convincerli a cambiare squadra. Se non ricordo male Mirabelli pagò delle commissioni a dei procuratori solo per agganciare certi giocatori. In questo caso Mirabelli non ha molte colpe. Si è solo adattato ad un sistema indecente. E non è giusto che ci siano persone che guadagnano tanto per fare poco o nulla.


----------



## mil77 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si ma senza i cartellini o con commissioni fisse i loro guadagni e la loro influenza sarebbe ridotta. Basta guardare il passaggio di Pogba allo United per capire quanti soldi immeritati si è intascato Raiola. Spesso si devono dare molti soldi ai procuratori solo perché facciano una moral suasion verso i loro assistiti per convincerli a cambiare squadra. Se non ricordo male Mirabelli pagò delle commissioni a dei procuratori solo per agganciare certi giocatori. In questo caso Mirabelli non ha molte colpe. Si è solo adattato ad un sistema indecente. E non è giusto che ci siano persone che guadagnano tanto per fare poco o nulla.



Le commisioni ai procuratori sono sempre in prencentuali, più o meno fisse, rispetto al contratto firmato. Quelli che dici tu sono gli intermediari che x me sono incomprensibili...io società tratto con l'altra società e con il procuratore...non ho bisogno di intermediari...raiola con pogba ha preso quelle cifre sia perchè ha fatto da intermediario della juve sia perchè nel contratto era prevista una percentuale a suo favore x la rivendita


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ed ora come si giustificheranno i nostri eroi?



Senza offesa, ma ancora non lo hai capito? Elliot è una proprietà di passaggio con l'unico intento di far si che il Milan non generi perdite (come sta facendo) ma generi utili. Questa condizione è fondamentale per Elliot per poter vendere bene il club, se questa condizione non si crea allora quando venderà il Milan se gli va bene fa una patta sennò addirittura ci rimette e direi che non è nelle logiche di un fondo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Beh....ci hanno squalificato la scorsa stagione. E quando ci hanno squalificato ci si è indignati per la pessima gestione di Fassone.
> Decidetevi
> 
> P.s. inutile continuare a parlare del City:
> ...


La proprietà può mascherare gli investimenti sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni fittizie, che possono raggiungere il 30% del fatturato. È consentito dal FFP, lo abbiamo spiegato in 10000 salse ma a molti di voi, te compreso evidentemente, non vi entra in testa.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La proprietà può mascherare gli investimenti sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni fittizie, che possono raggiungere il 30% del fatturato. È consentito dal FFP, lo abbiamo spiegato in 10000 salse ma a molti di voi, te compreso evidentemente, non vi entra in testa.



Ok, ammesso che lo facciamo, passeremmo da 240 mln di fatturato a quasi 300. Le grandi del mondo fatturano dai 600 ai 900 mln di euro. E' evidente che questa "furbata" che dici tu non colmerebbe il gap. Questo gap si colma con la partecipazioni costante alla CL...con il far esplodere qualche fenomeno e venderlo alla grandissima... oppure c'è la strada pre-FPF.... quella aperta da Berlusconi... ossia una magnate che decide di comprare i migliori calciatori al mondo per creare la squadra più vincente del mondo... tutti vorremmo questa ipotesi...ma la realtà è che stiamo percorrendo la prima.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, ammesso che lo facciamo, passeremmo da 240 mln di fatturato a quasi 300. Le grandi del mondo fatturano dai 600 ai 900 mln di euro. E' evidente che questa "furbata" che dici tu non colmerebbe il gap. Questo gap si colma con la partecipazioni costante alla CL...con il far esplodere qualche fenomeno e venderlo alla grandissima... oppure c'è la strada pre-FPF.... quella aperta da Berlusconi... ossia una magnate che decide di comprare i migliori calciatori al mondo per creare la squadra più vincente del mondo... tutti vorremmo questa ipotesi...ma la realtà è che stiamo percorrendo la prima.


Ma nessuno dice di colmare il gap col City, ma chi mai ha detto questo? Prima di arrivare al fatturato del City c’è una montagna da scalare, ma questa montagna bisogna attrezzarsi per scalarla e fare ciò che è possibile per poterlo fare. Il problema è che Elliott questo non lo fa, non investe neanche quel 30% consentito dal FFP, cosa che invece Suning fa. È per questo che l’Inter ha iniziato ad incrementare il fatturato, è un dato di fatto, basta che approfondiate sul web se vi va di farlo. 
70 milioni di euro in più di fatturato sono vitali, lo ha detto pure Scaroni facendo le proiezioni sull’incremento di guadagni dovuti alla costruzione dello stadio nuovo. Il problema è che il boost delle sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate il Milan non ce l’ha, mentre l’Inter sì.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno dice di colmare il gap col City, ma chi mai ha detto questo? Prima di arrivare al fatturato del City c’è una montagna da scalare, ma questa montagna bisogna attrezzarsi per scalarla e fare ciò che è possibile per poterlo fare. Il problema è che Elliott questo non lo fa, non investe neanche quel 30% consentito dal FFP, cosa che invece Suning fa. È per questo che l’Inter ha iniziato ad incrementare il fatturato, è un dato di fatto, basta che approfondiate sul web se vi va di farlo.
> 70 milioni di euro in più di fatturato sono vitali, lo ha detto pure Scaroni facendo le proiezioni sull’incremento di guadagni dovuti alla costruzione dello stadio nuovo. Il problema è che il boost delle sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate il Milan non ce l’ha, mentre l’Inter sì.



Non metto in dubbio il tuo discorso, ti do ragione. Ma quello che dico io è che diventa oggi più che mai fondamentale qualificarsi costantemente alla coppa dei campioni, gli introiti che ti genera sono un trampolino di lancio per tutto, giocare la CL ti consente di comprare giocatori da CL, se non la giochi non te li puoi permettere. 

In questo mini-mercato è fondamentale prendere 4-5 elementi, gente che ci porti in CL...non si può più sbagliare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio il tuo discorso, ti do ragione. Ma quello che dico io è che diventa oggi più che mai fondamentale qualificarsi costantemente alla coppa dei campioni, gli introiti che ti genera sono un trampolino di lancio per tutto, giocare la CL ti consente di comprare giocatori da CL, se non la giochi non te li puoi permettere.
> 
> In questo mini-mercato è fondamentale prendere 4-5 elementi, gente che ci porti in CL...non si può più sbagliare...


Hai limiti di fatturato, con squadre competitive che comunque non staranno a guardare. Non dimentichiamo che il Milan sono anni che va fuori dalla lotta per la Champions, che non riesce neppure a giocarsela. Quest’anno ci aggrapperemo a Ibra, sperando tiri la carretta tutta la stagione, ma non vedo quei giocatori di fascia che facciano la differenza e inoltre stiamo dando troppo credito al turco, discontinuo come pochi. Quei milioni sarebbero stati fondamentali per acquistare quei 3 giocatori di qualità che invochiamo da anni.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio il tuo discorso, ti do ragione. Ma quello che dico io è che diventa oggi più che mai fondamentale qualificarsi costantemente alla coppa dei campioni, gli introiti che ti genera sono un trampolino di lancio per tutto, giocare la CL ti consente di comprare giocatori da CL, se non la giochi non te li puoi permettere.
> 
> In questo mini-mercato è fondamentale prendere 4-5 elementi, gente che ci porti in CL...non si può più sbagliare...



Cominciamo a mettere 60 milioni in più all'anno di sponsorizzazioni e vedrai che qualificarsi alla CL tutti gli anni sarebbe molto più facile e innescherebbe molto più in fretta il famoso loop di aumento dei ricavi e valorizzazione del brand che vorrebbe Elliott. Non si può pretendere di continuare a tagliare il monte stipendi e allo stesso tempo migliorare la rosa abbastanza da scavalcare rivali forti e collaudate, è una cosa molto difficile e ogni anno in cui non abbiamo quei 60 milioni è un pezzo di valore del brand che se ne va.
La strategia di Elliott è tipo quella dei due maiali B&G, che hanno ripianato il bilancio vendendo Ibra e Thiago e poi perso centinaia di milioni di euro negli anni successivi, a dir poco geniale.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Incredibile la quantità di contraddizioni che un articolo delirante così posto presenta.
> 
> L'obbligo dell'autosostentamento finanziario, per altro non certo imposto dal FPF ma dalle più logiche regole civili, commerciali e giuridiche, è esattamente il motivo per cui anche in regime di crisi globale il sistema calcio può reggere senza reali contraccolpi.
> 
> ...



Il fpf va contro il libero mercato. Non esiste una roba simile nel mondo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2020)

E c'era bisogno di un articolo del genere?bastava cedere le porcate fatte dai mafiosi con Sturaro,Padoin e Audero venduti a prezzi irreali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il fpf va contro il libero mercato. Non esiste una roba simile nel mondo.



Ma assolumente esiste.

La grossa differenza é che esiste come contratto all’interno di leghe.
Ovvero tutti i soggetti che partecipano ad una determinata Lega fanno un accordo (che peró ha valenza contrattuale) nel quale definiscono limiti regole e doveri.
L’esempio piú famoso e spesso citato é il Salary cap della NBA (ma copiato da chiunque in USA con varie declinazioni). 
Mikhail Prolhorov arrivó a New York con l’idea di fare con i derelitti NewJersey/Brooklyn Nets quello che Abramovich fece con il Chelsea. Voleva arrivare e comprarsi (chiamiamolo investire) il titolo. Prelevó mega contratti in mezza Lega (Garnett, Pierce, Kirilenko..) per fare una squadra da titolo..... arrivó a pagare il massimo della Lxury tax, oLtre 180 milioni che lui era obbligato a versare come “multa tassa di lusso” alle altre squadre. Dopo un pó si trovó con una squadra senza futuro, che costava 350 milioni l’anno e senza via d’uscita vendette la squadra che dovette essere resettata . Il sistema aveva difeso se stesso.

Ci sono milioni di esempi di regole che impediscono a qualcuno di fare dumping in ambito di competizione sportiva. La grossa differenza é che il FPF si applica a squadre della stessa Federazione, ma non della stessa Lega e che le regole sono decise dalla federazione e non concordate e sottoscritte in forma contrattuale dai soggetti di una Lega.

Ma come hanno dimostrato le realtá in cui queste regole sono applicate, mettere regole é un bene per tutti (magari Knicks, come il Milan non é d’accordo, infatti sono gli esempi principi di mala-gestione), ma definire delle buone regole e renderle efficaci in un contesto in cui competono realtá totalmente eterogenee é complicatissimo, soprattutto se tali regole, per caratteristiche della competizione devono essere “imposte”.

La soluzione dovrebbe essere creare leghe di squadre omogenee tra loro che possano definire e sottoscrivere le proprie regole.
Ma chiaramente la Federazione non ha nessuna intenzione di farsi da parte per lasciare campo libero alle leghe “private” (vedi Eurolega di Basket).


----------



## Maximo (28 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma assolumente esiste.
> 
> La grossa differenza é che esiste come contratto all’interno di leghe.
> Ovvero tutti i soggetti che partecipano ad una determinata Lega fanno un accordo (che peró ha valenza contrattuale) nel quale definiscono limiti regole e doveri.
> ...



Analisi molto interessante.
Le maggiore differenza che vedo tra la NBA e la UEFA è che la prima è una federazione chiusa, ovvero le squadre che giocano sono sempre le stesse, quindi come hai scritto sono squadre omogenee, nel caso della UEFA, l'accesso delle squadre di calcio alle competizioni europee è invece legato alla posizione raggiunta nel campionato della singola lega, ciò vuol dire che il sistema non è chiuso, ma permette l'accesso (per meriti sportivi), teoricamente a tutti.
Questo è un aspetto secondo me rilevante, e se vogliamo filosofico. Vogliamo che in Champions League giochino sempre le stesse 32 squadre (numero a caso), o vogliamo che ci sia la possibilità di accedere anche per squadre non blasonate, ma che negli anni hanno costruito formazioni competitive?

Personalmente trovo molto più entusiasmante vedere nei quarti di Champions l'Atalanta, il Lipsia, il Lione, e magari sporadicamente il Porto di turno che la vince, piuttosto che vedere sempre le solite 8 squadre che si contendono la coppa.
D'altronde abbiamo anche visto che non basta spendere per vincere, ne sono un esempio la Juve, il Manchester City ed il PSG.

Tutto questo per dire che sono contrario ad una eventuale "eurolega" del calcio, ovvero un sistema chiuso, che d'altro canto sarebbe l'unico modo per applicare un FPF efficace.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Analisi molto interessante.
> Le maggiore differenza che vedo tra la NBA e la UEFA è che la prima è una federazione chiusa, ovvero le squadre che giocano sono sempre le stesse, quindi come hai scritto sono squadre omogenee, nel caso della UEFA, l'accesso delle squadre di calcio alle competizioni europee è invece legato alla posizione raggiunta nel campionato della singola lega, ciò vuol dire che il sistema non è chiuso, ma permette l'accesso (per meriti sportivi), teoricamente a tutti.
> Questo è un aspetto secondo me rilevante, e se vogliamo filosofico. Vogliamo che in Champions League giochino sempre le stesse 32 squadre (numero a caso), o vogliamo che ci sia la possibilità di accedere anche per squadre non blasonate, ma che negli anni hanno costruito formazioni competitive?
> 
> ...



Questo é un aspetto dirimente e si mi permetti ti correggo in un punto chiave...
La NBA non é una federazione, é una Lega. É come se fosse la Premier, o la Lega A o la Bundesliga.
É una Lega “chiusa”che non risponde alla Fiba o alla federazione di pallacanestro americana. Dal 92 la NBA collabora e partecipa alle manifestazioni FIBA, ma ha un suo regolamento autonomo.

Facciamo un esempio trasportandolo al calcio: É come se la Premier si rendesse indipendente dalla FIFA e dalla UEFA, potendo anche vietare ai suoi giocatori di andare in nazionale e potesse fare le sue regole, ad esempio non c’é piú fuorigioco...
Immagina la cosa applicata ad una Lega europea.

Come hai detto tu, è uno scenario che sportivamente non ti aggrada, ma che é fondamentale per fare le seguenti cose che hanno fatto grandi le leghe sportive americane:

1) Sottoscrivere contratti che obblighino tutti a rispettare determinate regole (ad esempio Salary cap)
2) Raccogliere collettivamente gli introiti (FC, media, merchandising, accordi commerciali) e distribuirli equamente in modo da avere paritá competitiva (poi a New York incasseranno sempre piú che a San Antonio).
3) Stabilire meccanismi come il draft, volto ad evitare guerre al rialzo per i giocatori e aiutare il riequilibrio competitivo.

É una scelta, il sistema chiuso ti permette tante cose buone, ma ne impedisce altre (come le favole delle cenerentole) a cui siamo affezionati. 
La Uefa ha provato a fare una via di mezzo, lasciare un sistema aperto, legato alle federazioni e non alle leghe, ma fissare delle regole.
Il problema é difendere queste regole dagli assalti dei “furbetti” che in una Lega con contratti firmati e sottoscritti non hanno cittadinanza.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma assolumente esiste.
> 
> La grossa differenza é che esiste come contratto all’interno di leghe.
> Ovvero tutti i soggetti che partecipano ad una determinata Lega fanno un accordo (che peró ha valenza contrattuale) nel quale definiscono limiti regole e doveri.
> ...



il salary cup non c'entra nulla con la porcata del fpf. Paragone che non sussiste anche per altri motivi.


----------

